# Entsetzen über massenhaftes Abschlachten von Hechten am Bodden.



## DenizJP (18. Januar 2021)

Auch wenn das sicherlich kritisch zu betrachten ist (ich gebe zu bzgl. Bodden bin ich unwissen...) aber dieser Titel...


hättet ja gleich "Das Boddener Blutbad-Gemetzel! Es fliegen nur so die Gedärme!!!11" als Titel wählen können..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2021)

Ich bekomme bei so etwas Bluthochdruck. Gleiches Bild an der Oder, an der Müritz, überall wo Berufs-Fischer unterwegs sind. Um den Irrsinn komplett zu verstehen muss man auch wissen, dass kaum einer dieser Hechte als Lebensmittel verwendet wird, sondern diese zu Fischmehl verarbeitet werden und letztendlich als Futter für die super nachhaltigen Aquakulturen dienen.

Für mich sind das Verbrechen an der Zukunft. Kein Wunder, wenn die Leute Grün wählen.


----------



## Rheinangler (18. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Auch wenn das sicherlich kritisch zu betrachten ist (ich gebe zu bzgl. Bodden bin ich unwissen...) aber dieser Titel...
> 
> 
> hättet ja gleich "Das Boddener Blutbad-Gemetzel! Es fliegen nur so die Gedärme!!!11" als Titel wählen können..



Ich bin alles andere als ein Freund von reißerischen Schlagzeilen..., finde aber den Titel in Bezug zum Video immer noch sehr passend. 
Was da mit Hechten passiert, die ja sicherlich kein klassischer Speisefisch sind, ist für mich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar. Ich habe die dringende Befürchtung, dass die Fische bestenfalls in Futterpellets für "nachhaltige" Aquakulturen enden. Da wäre der touristische Wert für diese Art von Fischen ein deutlich höherer.


----------



## DenizJP (18. Januar 2021)

das natürlich eine Schande....


----------



## Nuesse (18. Januar 2021)

News würde ich das jetzt nicht nennen ,ich meine mich erinnern zu können ,daß ein 
Boardie schon vor Jahren darauf hingewiesen hat .


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ich bin alles andere als ein Freund von reißerischen Schlagzeilen..., finde aber den Titel in Bezug zum Video immer noch sehr passend.
> Was da mit Hechten passiert, die ja sicherlich kein klassischer Speisefisch sind, ist für mich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar. Ich habe die dringende Befürchtung, dass die Fische bestenfalls in Futterpellets für "nachhaltige" Aquakulturen enden. Da wäre der touristische Wert für diese Art von Fischen ein deutlich höherer.



Es geht meiner Meinung nach nicht nur um die Abwägung einer Verarbeitung als Fischmehl vs. angeltouristischer Attraktivität. Hier geht es darum, ob wir als Mensch uns weiterhin anmaßen wollen, ohne Sinn und Verstand ins Ökosystem einzugreifen und zig Tonnen dieser Tiere zu entnehmen, um Tierfutter herzustellen. Das ist komplett krank. Die Leute protestieren gegen die Abholzung der Regenwälder für Soja-Gewinnung (als Tierfutter) und vor der Haustür passiert die gleiche Sauerei, wenn auch einige Kategorien kleiner.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2021)

Nuesse schrieb:


> News würde ich das jetzt nicht nennen ,ich meine mich erinnern zu können ,daß ein
> Boardie schon vor Jahren darauf hingewiesen hat .



Völlig richtig. Das besondere ist diesmal nur das Bildmaterial, das den Irrsinn sichtbar macht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Januar 2021)

JUpp.
Damals wurde das als Mythos abgetab weil Bildbeweise fehlten.

Nun ist aber mal öffentlich.
Da sollte bei der laufen Studie zum Boddenangeln(war vor kurzem Thema) berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2021)

Nuesse schrieb:


> News würde ich das jetzt nicht nennen ,ich meine mich erinnern zu können ,daß ein
> Boardie schon vor Jahren darauf hingewiesen hat .



Genau, diese Schweinerei wiederholt sich nur, wahrscheinlich jedes Jahr?
Und jetzt wo auf Hering und Dorsch nix mehr geht, wird sich auf die wenigen noch möglichen fischereilichen Opfer konzentriert!
Im damaligen Bericht über das Massaker an Laichhechten, war von ca. 30 Tonnen die Rede, die ab nach Dänemark gehen in die Fischmehlfabriken, pro Saison.
Kann nicht mal jemand von der Reise und Tourismusindustrie/Politik die Fischer auszahlen, damit dies ein Ende hat!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (18. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


DenizJP schrieb:


> aber dieser Titel...


halte ich auch für deplatziert.

Außerdem sind die Hechte dort "herrenlos", da braucht keiner Ansprüche drauf anmelden. Das sind weder meine, deine oder unsere Hechte.

Ansonsten finde ich es auch unter aller Kanone, wenn da Fischer tatsächlich ohne Mengenbegrenzung noch dazu auch in Schutzgebieten die laichbereiten Fische in Massen legal abfangen dürfen.

Angler müssen sich ja an Schongebiete halten und auch Fanglimlits einhalten.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, waren die abgefischten Mengen aber vor einigen Jahren sogar noch einige Tonnen  höher.

Ob sich das jetzt schon bemerkbar macht?.

Ich war über 15 Jahre eine Woche im Herbst dort zum Angeln und hab so einige Veränderungen bemerkt.

Neben dem zunehmenden Angeldruck waren es auch die immer zahlreicher werdenden Netze und Fangvorichtungen (z.T. auch nicht korrekt gekennzeichnet) , die mir immer mehr den Spaß verdorben haben.

Ich hab das Kapitel Bodden dann vor 5 Jahren für mich geschlossen.  Fallen der lokalen Wirtschaft z.B. die Mieten für FeWo, Boot, etc. weg und auch die sonstigen Ausgaben für Essen, Tackleshop, etc. .  Wenn ich da nicht der einzige ausbleibende Angeltourist bin, könnte das die Wirtschaftskraft der Fischmehlhechte schon überkompensieren.

Mal sehen was das Projekt Boddenhecht dazu für Ergebnisse liefert.

Ich hoffe für das Ökosystem und die Angler dort, dass sich ggf. etwas politischer Druck aufbauen lässt, um da positive Änderungen für das Bestandsmanagement zu erreichen.


----------



## Minimax (18. Januar 2021)

Liebe AB-Redaktion,
also nun finde selbst ich es langsam auch ermüdend, ich gebe da @DenizJP recht, mit dieser Schlagzeile untertrifft sich die @Anglerboard Redaktion erneut selbst.
Was mittlerweile garnicht so einfach ist, wie schon mehrfach von Boardies bei stilistisch ähnlichen Meldungen angemerkt wurde.

Edit (Menschichbinjarichtigsauer): Allein das Wort "Massaker" ich meine, geht's noch? Das bei Tieren zu verwenden, ist entweder irgendwo im Peta-kampfjargon zu verorten, oder bei Leuten die niemals Nachrichten schauen beziehungsweise ein Geschichtsbuch aufgeklappt haben.
Und es ist auch heute rund um den Globus traurigerweise aktuell. Aber da geht's nicht um Fische.
Das ist genau die Art von sprachlicher Entgrenzung die heute in vollem Gange ist, und die grade von Seite professioneller Medienmachern -also Euch- zu recht kritisiert wird.

Ich wette, solche Sätze würden es niemals in die Print Rute & Rolle schaffen- steht dahinter die Annahme, uns tumbe Internetheinis muss man mit dem rhetorischen Holzhammer aktivieren?

Ich füge an, das bis auf die Verlinkung keinerlei redaktionelle Bearbeitung erfolgt ist. Ich beobachte ein Muster Seiten der AB-Redaktion, das nun schon lange Usus ist:

1. SKANDAL!!!
2. Link zu irgendeiner Meldung ohne redaktionelle Stellungnahme
3. Aufforderung 'Regt Euch doch mal auf!'

Vielleicht wäre es ein schönes Geschenk an uns Boardies, einen Bruchteil der Zeit, die für liebevolle, stets positive Reviews und Vorstellungen des neuesten heissen Tackles aufgewendet wird,
auch mal in eine seriöse redaktionelle Bearbeitung anderer Themen und Meldungen einfließen zu lassen.

Minimax

Oh, und dieser Umgang mit dem Biofaktor und der Ressource Hecht ist natürlich absolut schrecklich und vor allem dumm, nicht nur aus Anglerperspektive, sondern auch ökologisch, und mit Sicherheit auch ökonomisch gesehen- und zwar auch für die Handelnden.
Das wäre ein lohnendes Ziel für sorgfältige und angeljournalistische Arbeit und eine entsprechende Darstellung.


----------



## Andal (18. Januar 2021)

Wir befinden uns schließlich im BILDozän - dem Zeitalter der BILD Zeitung. Alles entspricht dem... die Überschrift, das Verhalten der Fischer, teilweise auch die Reaktionen der Angler... teilweise auch meinem eigenen Empfinden.

Es ist einfach ein Saustall, so mit den Ressourcen zu aasen! Jeder glaubt, er sei alleine auf der Welt und könne si benehmen, wie des Fugger's Hund.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich füge an, das bis auf die Verlinkung keinerlei redaktionelle Bearbeitung erfolgt ist. Ich beobachte ein Muster Seiten der AB-Redaktion, das nun schon lange Usus ist:
> 
> 1. SKANDAL!!!
> 
> 3. Aufforderung 'Regt Euch doch mal auf!'


Das war doch angeblich immer TF-Methode. Hier doch mittlerweile verpönt. 
Immerhin gab es bei TF redaktionelle Stellungnahmen


----------



## angler1996 (18. Januar 2021)

mit gefällt das überhaupt nicht, was ich da sehe.  
das ist die einen Seite 
dass das was ich da sehe gezielt gefangen wurde, um es an eine Fischmehlfabrik zu verkaufen, glaube ich nicht.
Warum selektiert man dafür "Große" ?  und Hechte ? das da ist aussortiert asl Speisfisch - für Futter kannste m.E. allles und in jeder Größe nehmen.

Wird sich dann wohl auf so einer Adresse -
als Besipiel: 


			https://www.fischkaufhaus.de/
		


wieder finden,
Naja, Fischer eben 

Beim Thema Tourismus bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob MecPom  an der Küste auf Angler angewiesen ist, oder ob die nicht eigentlich mehr störend sind .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Januar 2021)

Was die Headline anbelangt, da denke ich ebenfalls dass man so etwas sicherlich auch deutlich subtiler formulieren könnte.
Bei dem Wort _Massaker_ denke ich eher an die Schlacht am Wounded Knee oder aber an einen die Kettensäge schwingenden Leatherface.

Sollten diese großen Hechte _- und andere Fische von solcher Qualität - _tatsächlich nur im Fischmehl landen, so wäre das allerdings schon eine ganz schöne Sauerei. Gleichwohl sollte man sich sicherlich auch einmal in die Lage der Fischer hineinversetzen, leicht haben die es heutzutage auch nicht. Für uns bedeutet die Angelei Spaß & Freude - Jan und Hein und Klaas und Pit müssen mit der Fischerei allerdings nach wie vor irgendwie ihre Brötchen auf den Tisch bekommen. Es kann sicherlich auch nicht jeder (ehemalige) Fischer zum Angelguide oder aber Park-Ranger werden. Auch wenn diese Idee natürlich ganz nett ist aber das hier ist nicht Disneyland.

Weiterhin ist oben von den sozialen Medien zu lesen, schaut man sich allerdings einmal das verlinkte Video bei facebook an, so wird in den Kommentaren unter anderem der Klarname des vermeintlichen Übeltäters genannt und auch was er so beruflich macht. Wozu so etwas führt, das weiß man mittlerweile ja.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (18. Januar 2021)

Ja, vllt. etwas reißerisch...
 falls man aber Laichhechte wirklich zu Fischmehl verarbeitet, fände ich das ähnlich krank wie z.B. die Stromerzeugung aus Mais. Und selbstverständlich sind solche Geschichten immer noch hoch subvertioniert...


----------



## u-see fischer (18. Januar 2021)

In dem verlinkten Artikel ist bei den Hechten ein Verkauf nach Polen die Rede, also schon mal kein Fischmehl, Fische werden somit wohl dem menschlichen Verzehr zugeführt. 








						Wenn Arno auf Hiddensee aufbricht, um Laichhechte totzuschlagen
					

Die Sensibilitäten, was den Fang von Fischen angeht, sind in Deutschland unterschiedlich ausgeprägt. So stellt Peta einen Leitfaden („Tipps gegen Angler“) zur Verfügung, der aufrechten Tierschützern die Denunziation und strafrechtliche Verfolgung von Freizeitanglern erleichtern soll. Noch 2017 mach



					www.steinhoefel.com
				




Ob ich gut finde, dass Berufsfischer ihrem Erwerb nachgehen? Da sie in Konkurrenz zu meinem Hobby agieren, eher nicht. Wenn aber diese Entnahme den Bestand der Boddenhechte nicht nachhaltig gefährdet, sehe ich da allerdings auch kein großes Problem. Beim Laichhering sind wir ja auch nicht emotional involviert. 

Den Fang von kleinen (jungen) Fischen zur Fischmehlherstellung finde ich absolut nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Weiterhin ist oben von den sozialen Medien zu lesen, schaut man sich allerdings einmal das verlinkte Video bei facebook an, so wird in den Kommentaren unter anderem der Klarname des vermeintlichen Übeltäters genannt und auch was er so beruflich macht. Wozu so etwas führt, das weiß man mittlerweile ja.



Der bekommt gerade ganz tolle Bewertungen auf Google ;-) 


			arno gau hiddensee - Google Suche


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Januar 2021)

Bzgl. der Überschrift habt ihr recht, Jungs.
Der Duden sagt zu Massker ganz klar, dass es um Menschen geht.
Ich ersetze den Begriff mal durch das Wort abschlachten. Das bezieht sich laut Duden auf Tiere.


----------



## fishhawk (18. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


angler1996 schrieb:


> Beim Thema Tourismus bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob MecPom  an der Küste auf Angler angewiesen ist, oder ob die nicht eigentlich mehr störend sind .


Wenn Du da nicht sicher bist, frag halt mal bei FeWo-/Bootsvermietern etc. nach, mit wem die in der kühleren Jahreszeit ihre Haupteinnahmen erzielen.



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Fische werden somit wohl dem menschlichen Verzehr zugeführt.


Was in Polen damit passiert, kann man wohl nur mutmaßen und ist aus ökologischer Sicht auch nicht relevant.

Wenn die neuere Forschung recht hat, wirkt sich die gezielte Entnahme großer Laichrogner negativ auf die Bestandsentwicklung aus.

Trotzdem finde ich es nicht richtig, den Fischer jetzt mit Klarnamen etc. an den Internet-Pranger zu stellen.  Da muss dann gff. auch seine Familie drunter leiden.   Wenn Tierrechtler solche Aktionen gegen Angler durchziehen, ist das schon schlimm genug. Auf dieses Niveau sollten sich Angler m.E. nicht herablassen.




Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> an die Schlacht am Wounded Knee


Bei einem Ereignis wo mit Hotchkiss-Kanonen bewaffnete Berufssoldaten das Feuer auf Indianische Familien eröffneten, deren Männer größtenteils schon ihre Waffen abgeliefert hatten, würde ich jetzt  auch nicht von einer "Schlacht" sprechen wollen.   Mehr als die Hälfte der 300 getöteten Indianer sollen ja Frauen und Kinder gewesen sein, und bei den ca. 25 gefallenen Soldaten, soll "friendly fire" die Haupttodesursache gewesen sein. Da liegt man mit Massaker wohl deutlich näher dran.

Wobei Pat Vegas von Redbone da "wiped out" singt.

Mir fällt da übrigens als Erstes "Oradour" zu ein.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Januar 2021)

Nicht dass auf Hiddensee jetzt noch das "Osterfeuer" vorgezogen wird. 

Es mag natürlich sein, dass der Typ ein Ars...hloch ist. Wenn ich an gezielt in Laichgebieten ausgelegte Netze (aber auch Angelruten) denke, dann geht natürlich auch mir das sprichwörtliche Messer in der Hosentasche auf aber diese feinen Jagden im Internet finde ich nicht okay. Dann sollen die Leute wenigstens den Ars...h in der Hose haben und tatsächlich mit brennenden Fackeln & Mistgabeln vor des Fischers Hütte stehen. Das macht man dann aber doch nicht, man ist schließlich einer von den Guten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Januar 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Beim Thema Tourismus bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob MecPom an der Küste auf Angler angewiesen ist, oder ob die nicht eigentlich mehr störend sind .




Küste ist zu weit gefasst.
Die Bodden bieten nicht viel Bademöglichkeiten, sondern kilometerlange Schilfwände. Da sind mehr Angeltouristen als andere behaupte ich mal.
An der Ostseeküste sind dafür mehr andere Urlauber als Angler.


----------



## angler1996 (18. Januar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Küste ist zu weit gefasst.
> Die Bodden bieten nicht viel Bademöglichkeiten, sondern kilometerlange Schilfwände. Da sind mehr Angeltouristen als andere behaupte ich mal.
> An der Ostseeküste sind dafür mehr andere Urlauber als Angler.


 ok, stimmt


----------



## thanatos (18. Januar 2021)

erst kommt das Fressen - dann die Moral
Was heißt hier UNSERE Hechte , die Berufsfischer haben das Recht und wer will es ihnen
verübeln wenn sie von ihrer nicht gerade leichten Arbeit auch gut leben wollen ??
Wenn ich mir dort eine Angelberechtigung kaufe und einen schönen , großen 
Hecht lande ,landet der auch in der Pfanne und nicht im Photoalbum weil mir Hecht schmeckt 
Einige die sich hier besonders dicke aufblasen sollten sich mal an die eigene 
Nase fassen und sich fragen woher das kommt was sie sich so gern in den 
Mund stopfen . 
Um in der Fischmehlfabrik zu landen wären sie sicher nicht so ordentlich sortiert -
ergo - Spekulation um böses Blut zu erzeugen .


----------



## fishhawk (18. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> den Ars...h in der Hose haben und tatsächlich mit brennenden Fackeln & Mistgabeln vor des Fischers Hütte stehen.


Der "Drachenlord" kriegt m.W. sogar  regelmäßig realen Besuch, aber daran ist wohl größtenteils er selber schuld.




thanatos schrieb:


> die Berufsfischer haben das Recht


Wenn es nicht so wäre, könnte man ja juristische Schritte einleiten.

Wenn man das Verhalten trotzdem nicht gut heißt, kann man versuchen es auf andere Art und Weise zu verändern.

Psychoterror im Internet wäre da aber nicht das Mittel meiner Wahl.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Was heißt hier UNSERE Hechte , die Berufsfischer haben das Recht und wer will es ihnen
> verübeln wenn sie von ihrer nicht gerade leichten Arbeit auch gut leben wollen ??



Die Sache ist ganz einfach: Ich möchte, dass man ihnen das Recht nimmt, Raubbau an den natürlichen Ressourcen zu treiben. 
Diese Leute liefern  den Grund für die kommenden Sanktionen frei Haus. Das läuft am Ende wie bei der Aktion "Rettet die Bienen" in Bayern. Die Bauern fühlen sich unverstanden, haben aber zuvor die ganze Sauerei angerichtet.
Und das Argument, "sonst können die von ihrem Job nicht leben" lasse ich als Argument für Raubbau schon mal gar nicht gelten.


----------



## fishhawk (18. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ch möchte, dass man ihnen das Recht nimmt, Raubbau an den natürlichen Ressourcen zu treiben.


Das möchte ich auch. 

Mit den Mitteln, die in einem demokratischen Rechtsstaat üblich sind.

Und danke an den Moderator für die Anpassung der Überschrift.


----------



## geomas (18. Januar 2021)

Echt peinlich, was die @Anglerboard Redaktion immer wieder in den „Branchen-News” abliefert. 
Ist offenbar Berechnung: so stumpf, wie es die Überschriften vermuten ließen, sind die Redakteure sicher nicht.
Schade, gerade bei solchen Themen könntet Ihr mit solider Recherche und guten Artikeln sicher D-weit in Anglerkreisen punkten.


----------



## Andal (18. Januar 2021)

Tatsache ist aber, dass die ganze Kakophonie nicht aus reinem Zufall, oder Langeweile vom Zaun gebrochen wurde, sondern einen ganz klaren Auslöser, hier den Fischer, hat. Wer den Wind sät, erntet den Sturm.


----------



## NaabMäx (18. Januar 2021)

Wie produktiv ist der Bodden?
Wird dort besetzt? Wenn ja, wer wieviel?
Wie viele Tonnen werden von Fischern und wie viele von Anglern jährlich gefangen?
Warum weichen die Regeln zwischen Fischer und Angler ab und warum? (Schonzeit / Schonmaß / Im Verhältnis die Fangmengen. 
Es sollte so viel Fisch dauerhaft da sein, das es für beide reicht.
Haben die dortigen Angler / Fischer eine Quote? 

Man befasst sich mit dem Fangfenster. Der Fischer kann nur größere Maschen wählen. Indem alle, ab einer bestimmten Größe, hängen bleiben. Bzw. wie löst man das Fangfensterthema, wo Netzfischerei betrieben wird?


----------



## wobbler123 (19. Januar 2021)

Es wäre  interessant wie und wofür die Fische danach verwertet wurden, hier kann man nur spekulieren. Dass der BF nun mal vom Fischfang lebt und dazu entnehmen muss sollte klar sein. Ich finde es immer etwas dreist wenn wir Angler schimpfen die Natur wird zerstört, es wird zu viel entnommen, selbst aber tonnenweise Blei und Gummis in den Gewässern versenken um Fische zu fangen die man danach eh wieder schwimmen lässt... Dann müsste man auch ehrlich zu sich selbst sein und rigoros auf gewisse Dinge verzichten bzw umzuswitchen. Dann kann man von mir aus schimpfen wie ein Rohrspatz. Aber leider trägt eben fast jeder von uns, da beziehe ich mich mit ein, dazu bei die Population bzw Habitate der Fische zu zerstören. Ist jetzt vielleicht etwas übertrieben geschrieben aber wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt... Der Mensch halt....


----------



## fishhawk (19. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


wobbler123 schrieb:


> selbst aber tonnenweise Blei und Gummis in den Gewässern versenken


Da müsste sich da oben schon extrem anstrengen, um nen Hänger mit Abriss zu produzieren.  

Wenn man nicht gerade ein Geisternetz erwischt, bedeutet meiner Erfahrung nach dort krumme Rute = Fisch.



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Haben die dortigen Angler / Fischer eine Quote?


Drei Hechte pro Angler/ Tag, müsste so ca. Mitte der 2000er eingeführt worden sein.  Zu dieser Zeit begann m.W. auch die gezielte Netzfischerei auf Hecht. 

Für BF gibt es m.W. keine Limits beim Hechtfang und die sollen ihre Netze angeblich auch dort stellen dürfen, wo Angeln verboten ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2021)

wobbler123 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt vielleicht etwas übertrieben geschrieben



Ja vollkommen übertrieben!
Da reißt kaum mal etwas ab - fast überall Kies/Sandgrund und viele Gummis sind inzwischen schon biologisch abbaubar!
Angler arbeiten also dran sich zu bessern bzgl. ihrer Hinterlassenschaften.

Das hat aber nichts mit dem Raubbau zu tun, den der Fischer betreibt!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (19. Januar 2021)

Ganz schön viel Behauptungen ohne Beweise...
Oder lieferst du diese noch nach?





Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bekomme bei so etwas Bluthochdruck. Gleiches Bild an der Oder, an der Müritz, überall wo Berufs-Fischer unterwegs sind. Um den Irrsinn komplett zu verstehen muss man auch wissen, dass kaum einer dieser Hechte als Lebensmittel verwendet wird, sondern diese zu Fischmehl verarbeitet werden und letztendlich als Futter für die super nachhaltigen Aquakulturen dienen.
> 
> Für mich sind das Verbrechen an der Zukunft. Kein Wunder, wenn die Leute Grün wählen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Januar 2021)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ganz schön viel Behauptungen ohne Beweise...
> Oder lieferst du diese noch nach?



Meinst du die Herstellung von Fischmehl aus Hecht? Das Thema ist nicht neu: https://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34842
Dazu auch einfach mal mit den lokal ansässigen Leuten reden. Die Ministerien halten sich dazu auch auf Nachfrage mit Aussagen sehr zurück. 

Ich habe auch schon versucht, das Thema des Raubbaus durch die Fischerei über meinen Landesfischereiverband zu adressieren. Da kommt nur Geeiere zurück a la "Wir müssen alle an einem Strang ziehen" und niemand wagt sich aus der Deckung.

Sollen doch die Fischer mal ihre Absatzketten offenlegen. Das werden sie leider nicht tun, weil dann transparent würde, wo die Ergebnisse des Raubbaus landen.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (19. Januar 2021)

@ Naturliebhaber​*was du hier verbreitest das ist deine persönliche Meinung und entspricht aber noch lange nicht der Wahrheit. Bevor du so ein Blödsinn ins Netz stellst solltest du dich vorher bitte mal etwas genauer Infomieren. Wahrscheinlich gehörst auch du dieser PETA Sekte an die alles nur schlecht machen wollen.*​*90% der Fische werden sehr wohl zum Verzehr verkauft.*​*Diese Berufsfischer haben Verträge mit Fischgeschäfte und verschiedenen Restaurants die sie einhalten und beliefern müssen, damit verdienen sie ihr tägliches Brot so wie du deines mit der Arbeit verdienst.*​*Wir Fischer und Angler schützen unsere Natur, tust du das auch oder schreibst du es nur?

Petri Heil*


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2021)

Kanal Angler schrieb:


> Wir Fischer und Angler schützen unsere Natur,



Berufsfischer schlagen Profit aus der Natur.
Angler nicht, opfern aber viel Geld und zig tausende Stunden gemeinnütziger Arbeit für den Erhalt der Ökosysteme, Wiederansiedlung von Fischarten usw..
Es gibt kein WIR bei Anglern und Fischern.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Januar 2021)

Kanal Angler schrieb:


> @ Naturliebhaber​*was du hier verbreitest das ist deine persönliche Meinung und entspricht aber noch lange nicht der Wahrheit. Bevor du so ein Blödsinn ins Netz stellst solltest du dich vorher bitte mal etwas genauer Infomieren. Wahrscheinlich gehörst auch du dieser PETA Sekte an die alles nur schlecht machen wollen.*​*90% der Fische werden sehr wohl zum Verzehr verkauft.*​*Diese Berufsfischer haben Verträge mit Fischgeschäfte und verschiedenen Restaurants die sie einhalten und beliefern müssen, damit verdienen sie ihr tägliches Brot so wie du deines mit der Arbeit verdienst.*​*Wir Fischer und Angler schützen unsere Natur, tust du das auch oder schreibst du es nur?
> 
> Petri Heil*



Ich bin 1. Vorstand eines großen Angelvereins und investiere jährlich hunderte Stunden in Pflege der Gewässer und Fischbestände. Wir besetzen aus Vereinsgeldern nicht nur Karpfen & Co., sondern mit Unterstützung des Verbandes genauso Barben, Nasen und andere ökologisch wichtige Fische.

Drehen wir doch den Spieß mal um: Was tun denn die Fischer für den Erhalt unserer Gewässer und Fischfauna?


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Januar 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Drehen wir doch den Spieß mal um: Was tun denn die Fischer für den Erhalt unserer Gewässer und Fischfauna?



Ernten, was sie nicht gesäht haben.
Oder wie hier, so blöde sein und die Saat vernichten!

Jürgen


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. Januar 2021)

Wie kann man bloß so dämlich sein,sich bei einer solchen  auch noch filmen zu lassen. !

Ansonsten,,............ohne Worte.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Januar 2021)

wie bei uns Anglern , gibt es auch bei den Berufsfischern "schwarze Schafe", um einen solchen handelt es sich hier offensichtlich.
Das eigentlich schlimme daran ist, dass ein schwarzes Schaf bei den Berufsfischern ein tausendfach höheren Schaden anrichten kann , als eins bei den Anglern.
Das man den jetzt an den Pranger stellt, ist völlig richtig. Aber nicht mit öffentlicher Hetzkampagne via I-Net


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Januar 2021)

Ist das ein anglerisches Problem ?

Großhechte, die nicht gerne vom Handel gekauft werden, weil Speisefisch 1b , werden zu Fischmehl verarbeitet.

Warum denn nicht? Welcher Fisch wäre die Alternative ? Gut essbarer Hering bspw.?

Offensichtlich kann der Großhecht so gewinnbringend vermarktet werden .

Großhechte haben schon oftmals abgelaicht - und fressen gerne kleinere Artgenossen , dezimieren so den eigenen Bestand.

Aus wirtschaftlicher und fischereilicher Sicht ist die Nutzung der großen Hechte doch völlig legitim.

Nochmal: ist das hier ein anglerischer Aufschrei ? Ich denke schon.

Wird der Hechtbestand durch diese Art der Fischerei gefährdet ?

Oder ( nur ) der anglerisch begehrte Großfischbestand veringert ?

Der Aufriss mit der Überschrift bezieht sich hoffentlich auch auf die Abschlachterei der Fischerei in Gänze und alle anderen Fischarten !?

R.S.


----------



## Minimax (19. Januar 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Aber nicht mit öffentlicher Hetzkampagne via I-Net


Oh, der durchweg sympathische Herr Steinhöfel bietet in seinem auch in diesem Thread verlinkten wohlausgewogenen Artikel ja alle Informationen dem Fischer auf ganz verschiedenen Wegen seinen Unmut kundzutun, gibt dazu auch gleich Tips und ruft dazu auf.*
Das ist halt die Kraft der entgrenzten Sprache, und die AB Schlagzeile - dankenswerterweise von den Mods entschärft, auf der Starseite stehts dennoch- ist Teil dieser Dynamik.
Die nun diesen Fischer, ob er rechtens gehandelt hat oder nicht,  teuer zu stehen kommen wird.


*es fehlt in dem greulichen Text eigentlich nur noch die Bastelanleitung für ne Fellmütze mit Hörnern.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Januar 2021)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Da sie in Konkurrenz zu meinem Hobby agieren, eher nicht. Wenn aber diese Entnahme den Bestand der Boddenhechte nicht nachhaltig gefährdet, sehe ich da allerdings auch kein großes Problem. Beim Laichhering sind wir ja auch nicht emotional involviert.


Ich finde das man einen Schwarmfisch, den es in Massen gibt, nicht mit einem Hecht vergleichen kann. Das hat grundsätzlich schon eine andere Wertung, wie ich finde. 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der bekommt gerade ganz tolle Bewertungen auf Google ;-)


Wenn ich eins noch widerlicher finde, als das Video und den damit angerichteten Schaden, dann ist es die Hetze der Menschen im anonymen Internet.
Man muss nicht gutheißen, was die Person da macht. Aber diese Form der Hetze, die in diesem Falle auch Rufschädigend ist, geht überhaupt nicht.

Damit stellen wir uns auf eine Stufe mit so anderen Tierrechtlern, die wir für ein ähnliches Verhalten kritisieren.



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wie viele Tonnen werden von Fischern und wie viele von Anglern jährlich gefangen?


Darf man einigen Berichten glauben schenken, wird die Tonne Hecht für 1.000€ verkauft. Da brauchen wir nicht zu überlegen, dass ist ein Witz. Ein für uns oft schon sehr stattliche Hecht hat gerne Mal 5kg. Die extremen Ausnahmefische erreichen nicht einmal 20kg. Da kann man sich einmal ausmalen, wie viele gute Hechte hier für gerade einmal 1.000€ entnommen werden.
Rein auf den Tourismus bezogen ist das ein großer Schaden, denn gerade die Bodden-Gewässer gelten aus eines der beliebtesten Deutschen Gewässer für Großhechte. Wenn die großen Hechte geringer werden, nimmt auch der Tourismus ab, was man in den letzten Jahre auch vermehrt feststellt. Immer mehr Leute, die ich kenne, die zuvor gerne dort gewesen sind, haben keine Lust mehr drauf.
Da jetzt die Zahlen miteinander zu vergleichen, ist natürlich nahezu unmöglich. Aber man muss auch nicht weit darüber nachdenken um zu erahnen, dass der finanzielle Schaden vermutlich weit größer ist als die läppischen 1.000€ pro Tonne. Von den Ökologischen Schaden ganz zu schweigen.

Aber auch ich bin kein Biologe oder sonst etwas. Ich kann nur die Infos nehmen, die ich erhalte und recherchiere. Und da bekomme ich schon ein wenig Bauchschmerzen.
Ich bin kein Feind der Fischer und Fischer, im Gegenteil. Zwei gute Freunde von mir arbeiten auf Kuttern. Die arbeiten Nachhaltig und fair.
Aber die Fischerei in Binnengewässern... da sträuben sich mir die Fußnägel hoch. Zu viele Gewässer sind dadurch kaputt gemacht und im Gegensatz zum Meer, sind diese noch wesentlich limitierter. Und die Meere leiden schon extrem, wie soll es dann in den Binnengewässern aussehen.

P.S. Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie Deutschland den Export von Hechten gutheißen kann. Wir sind ein kleines Land und haben auf der Welt mit eine der schlechtesten Bestandsdichten an Fischen auf der Welt. Und ausgerechnet unser kleines Land exportiert diese? Da wären größere Länder wie Russland, wo die Relation eine ganz andere wäre, wesentlich sinniger.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Januar 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Wenn ich eins noch widerlicher finde, als das Video und den damit angerichteten Schaden, dann ist es die Hetze der Menschen im anonymen Internet.
> Man muss nicht gutheißen, was die Person da macht. Aber diese Form der Hetze, die in diesem Falle auch Rufschädigend ist, geht überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Damit stellen wir uns auf eine Stufe mit so anderen Tierrechtlern, die wir für ein ähnliches Verhalten kritisieren.



Danke Dir, genau so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (19. Januar 2021)

Wir haben mal vor 6 Jahren mit einem Berufsfischer an den Bodden gesprochen. Es wurden damals viele Hechte jenseits der Metermarke gefangen und einige der größten Hechte sogar lebend zu Besatzzwecken verkauft. Da liegt der Fischer bei weit über dem 1€/kg.

Trotzdem ein Jammer, wie die Region mit den tollen Möglichkeiten umgeht und sich den eigenen Tourismusast absägt. Die Spanier machen es mit dem Wels besser, der eine ganze Tourismusindustrie in einer extrem armen Gegend hochhält.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Januar 2021)

Diesbezüglich ist das wohl offensichtlich Ruf und Lebens-schädigend.

Ein leichter Hauch von "gefährlichem" Halbwissen weht dennoch durch des Biebers Pelz ...

R.S.


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2021)

wobbler123 schrieb:


> Es wäre  interessant wie und wofür die Fische danach verwertet wurden, hier kann man nur spekulieren. Dass der BF nun mal vom Fischfang lebt und dazu entnehmen muss sollte klar sein. Ich finde es immer etwas dreist wenn wir Angler schimpfen die Natur wird zerstört, es wird zu viel entnommen, selbst aber tonnenweise Blei und Gummis in den Gewässern versenken um Fische zu fangen die man danach eh wieder schwimmen lässt... Dann müsste man auch ehrlich zu sich selbst sein und rigoros auf gewisse Dinge verzichten bzw umzuswitchen. Dann kann man von mir aus schimpfen wie ein Rohrspatz. Aber leider trägt eben fast jeder von uns, da beziehe ich mich mit ein, dazu bei die Population bzw Habitate der Fische zu zerstören. Ist jetzt vielleicht etwas übertrieben geschrieben aber wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt... Der Mensch halt....


Aus diesem Blickwinkel wird das Thema, wie ein Perpetuum Mobile, beständig um sich selbst kreisen. Jeder bemüht das, oder das umgekehrte Floriansprinzip und die die Sache findet erst dann ein Ende, wenn es fünf nach zwölf ist.


----------



## Fruehling (19. Januar 2021)




----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Januar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 364719
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364720



Soweit, so gut. Auf die beschwichtigende und ausweichende Antwort des Ministeriums bin ich einmal gespannt.
Sicherlich schickt man einen Jutebeutel voll bester Wünsche, Lutscher und Kugelschreiber.


----------



## Fruehling (19. Januar 2021)

Schön wäre ja eine gemeinsame Aktion mehrerer Köderhersteller...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Januar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Schön wäre ja eine gemeinsame Aktion mehrerer Köderhersteller...



Mit dem dezenten Hinweis, dass Rubby-Dubby aus Mitarbeitern des Ministeriums in der kommenden Saison der große Renner werden soll.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Die Spanier machen es mit dem Wels besser, der eine ganze Tourismusindustrie in einer extrem armen Gegend hochhält.


Kann man nicht vergleichen.  Die Hechte im Bodden sind Naturbestand  und die Bodden sind auch deutlich weniger verbaut, als z.B. der Ebro mit seinen Staustufen etc. .  Der Ebro wurden m.W. reihenweise mit gebietsfremden Fischen, wie Waller, Zander, Bass, Barsch, Karpfen etc. besetzt, die in Spanien kaum als traditionelle Nahrungsquelle dienen.  Fürs ursprüngliche Ökosystem war das sicher nicht positiv, auch wenn Angeltoursiten da sicher keinen Gedanken dran verschwenden.

Am Bodden sieht das evtl. anders aus, da ist der Fischbestand m.W. noch einigermaßen naturnah. Dass Boddenhecht auf den Speisekarten von Fischrestaurants in MVP ne längere Tradition hat, finde ich aber auch eher unwahrscheinlich. Vielleicht suchen die Fischer  auch nur ne Kompensation für die quotierten Fischarten wie Dorsch und Hering.

Als Angler sieht man es natürlich nicht gerne, wenn Fische, die sich im Laichgebiet sammeln, in Massen abgefischt werden.
Aber so lange das legal ist, müsste man dem Fischer weniger Vorwürfe machen, als den zuständigen Behörden.

Gibt ja leider auch Angler, die bis an die äußerste Grenze des Erlaubten und darüber hinaus gehen, wenn es um nen guten Fang geht.

Da müssten m.E. vor allem auch die betroffenen Betriebe an der Küste politischen Druck aufbauen, die vom Angeltourismus leben.
Und die Landesverbände.  Die haben als Wähler evtl. mehr Einfluss, als ein paar Angeltouristen.


----------



## Colophonius (19. Januar 2021)

"*Tonnenweise *Laichhechte". Das Hybrida-Team sollte vielleicht noch einmal die Maßeinheiten recherchieren, ehe sie es sich mit solchen - immerhin gut gemeinten - Aussagen lächerlich macht.


----------



## NaabMäx (20. Januar 2021)

Ist doch eh schon deppert genug.
Angler und Fischer sitzen in einem Boot, anstelle sich im eigenen Verband zusammen zu setzen und eine vernünftige Bewirtschaftung auszukasperln, wird versucht über Propaganda, Hetze und Politik Einfluss zu nehmen.
Man braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn immer mehr gesetzliche Vorschriften alles starrer gestallten.
Die Umwelt verändert sich oft schneller als die Politik in der Lage ist zu reagieren. 
Tät man sich einigen können, wäre man mit nötigen Anpassungen schneller / zweckmäßiger / nachjustierbarer.
Oder ist der da nicht zuständig?


----------



## Fruehling (20. Januar 2021)

Colophonius schrieb:


> "*Tonnenweise *Laichhechte". Das Hybrida-Team sollte vielleicht noch einmal die Maßeinheiten recherchieren, ehe sie es sich mit solchen - immerhin gut gemeinten - Aussagen lächerlich macht.




Wo hast Du recherchiert?


Glaubt man den Zahlen dort: https://www.ifishman.de/projekte/boddenhecht/erste-zwischenergebnisse/ passen die Ausführungen des Hybrida-Teams.


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2021)

Die Boddengewässer sind eh schon eines der "Hurenhäuser der Ostsee", wo jeder meint er müsse und könnte, wie er wollte. Vor dem Hintergrund ist es doppelt deppert, so ungeschickt zu agieren, wie agiert wird.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Colophonius schrieb:


> "*Tonnenweise *Laichhechte". Das Hybrida-Team sollte vielleicht noch einmal die Maßeinheiten recherchieren,


Die  offiziell gemeldeten Anlandemengen der BF werden beim LAFF registriert.  Das waren m.W. bis zu ca. 120 Tonnen pro Jahr.

Wer allerdings mit Entnahmenmengen argumentieren möchte, müsste sich wohl auch einen Verweis auf die Anglerfänge gefallen lassen, die nach Schätzungen deutlich höher liegen.

Es geht m.E. doch eher darum, dass man die Fischerei in Laichgebieten und das massenhaften Abfangen der Laichfische an den Zugangswegen einschränken sollte.  Damit die natürliche Reproduktion weniger beeinträchtigt wird.  Das könnte man sicher besser begründen.  

Da gibt es ja deutliche Unterschiede zwischen BF und Anglern.


----------



## jkc (20. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Die  offiziell gemeldeten Anlandemengen der BF werden beim LAFF registriert.  Das waren m.W. bis zu ca. 120 Tonnen pro Jahr.



Angesichts solcher Mengen fällt es mir persönlich irgendwie schwer sich über die vermutlich nicht mal 2t aus dem Videoclip aufzuregen.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Januar 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Ist doch eh schon deppert genug.
> Angler und Fischer sitzen in einem Boot, anstelle sich im eigenen Verband zusammen zu setzen und eine vernünftige Bewirtschaftung auszukasperln, wird versucht über Propaganda, Hetze und Politik Einfluss zu nehmen.
> Man braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn immer mehr gesetzliche Vorschriften alles starrer gestallten.
> Die Umwelt verändert sich oft schneller als die Politik in der Lage ist zu reagieren.
> ...


das ist m.E. falsch, meine Interessen decken sich mit denen der Fischer nicht und umgedreht genau so,
man versucht uns vielleicht in ein Boot zu setzen, das hat ber mindestens ein Leck.


----------



## feko (20. Januar 2021)

Was ich bei der ganzen Sache so erschreckend finde,  
das doch eigentlich keiner so unklug sein kann und sich den ast absägt auf dem er sitzt. 
Aber wenn es um Fisch geht hört es wohl mit jeglicher Vernunft auf und jeder möchte sich rühmen das letzte Tier seiner Art erlegt zu haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2021)

feko schrieb:


> das doch eigentlich keiner so unklug sein kann und sich den ast absägt auf dem er sitzt.




Wenn das Ende schon Sicht ist, nimmt man noch was man kann, würde ich vermuten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Januar 2021)

Auf jeden Fall muss eine Lösung gefunden werden, auch für andere Gewässer. Ansonsten wäre es schade um die Hechte, für uns Angler und nichts zuletzt auch um unsere regionale Fischerei. Ich schätze man müsste die Wertschöpfungsketten irgendwie neu miteinander verknüpfen und verquicken. Das ist natürlich nicht so einfach, die einen möchten Spaß & Erholung und die anderen müssen Brot auf den Tisch und ausreichend Diesel in den Tank bekommen.

Soweit es sich bei den Entnahmen der Fischer überwiegend um Speisefische handelt, am besten regional oder aber wenigstens deutschlandweit verwendet, wäre es sicherlich okay. Großartig Fisch aus heimischen Gewässern zu exportieren macht wohl tatsächlich keinen Sinn, da gibt es ganz andere Länder, mit viel besseren Voraussetzungen. Was die Verwendung von Fischmehl für Futterpellets anbelangt, im Grunde sind die Kleinfische ja genauso wichtig wie die großen Fische, von daher muss hier wohl auch endlich einmal eine Lösung gefunden werden. Lokal wie auch global.

Kann man nicht Insekten entsprechend verwerten? Diese Krabbel- & Flugviecher werden doch häufig als potentielle zukünftige Protein- bzw. Nahrungsquelle angepriesen, um der Überbevölkerung wenigstens etwas Herr zu werden. Bevor ich mir die Grashüpfer reinziehen muss, soll sie doch lieber irgendein Fisch in einer Zuchtanlage fressen. Diesen können sich wiederum die ganzen "Normalos" bzw. Nichtangler reinziehen, während ich mir aus dem Bodden einen leckeren Hecht ziehe und unsere Fischer die Restaurants & Hotels im übrigen Reich beliefern. 


_*Die rosa Brille wieder abgesetzt.*_


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die  offiziell gemeldeten Anlandemengen der BF werden beim LAFF registriert.  Das waren m.W. bis zu ca. 120 Tonnen pro Jahr.
> 
> ...


Das ist grober Unfug. Wenn mehr als 10.000 Angler/ Angeltouristen nur unwesentlich mehr als wenige hundert vielleicht noch subventionierte Fischer entnehmen, stimmt die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht.
Da Hechte jährlich laichen, spielt die Entnahme vor, nach oder während des Laichens eine untergeordnete Rolle. Die Menge ist entscheidend.


----------



## feko (20. Januar 2021)

A


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Das ist grober Unfug. Wenn mehr als 10.000 Angler/ Angeltouristen nur unwesentlich mehr als wenige hundert vielleicht noch subventionierte Fischer entnehmen, stimmt die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht.
> Da Hechte jährlich laichen, spielt die Entnahme vor, nach oder während des Laichens eine untergeordnete Rolle. Die Menge ist entscheidend.


Und was ist wenn sich der Berufsfischer an sein fanglimit gehalten hat?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Januar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ein leichter Hauch von "gefährlichem" Halbwissen weht dennoch durch des Biebers Pelz ...


Wenn du etwas zum Thema beizutragen hast, dann mache das doch bitte. Ist etwas an meinem Beitrag falsch oder habe ich falsche Infos geliefert, dann bitte ich um Aufklärung. Davon lernen wir dann alle etwas. 

Da es aber, wie so oft bei dir, nur um deine Abgneigung mir (oder anderen) gegenüber geht: Lass es! Dafür gibt es die Funktion der privaten Nachricht.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Januar 2021)

feko schrieb:


> A
> 
> Und was ist wenn sich der Berufsfischer an sein fanglimit gehalten hat?


Da machste nix, da musst du gucken doof, grins...
Schade eigentlich nur um die Fische, aus Sicht der Angler natürlich...
Die hetze ist aber auch nicht wirklich ok...


----------



## thanatos (20. Januar 2021)

es geht hier um Hobby gegen Beruf - gewöhnt euch mal an eine Sache 
von beiden Seiten zu betrachten .
Warum soll der Berufsfischer nicht den Konkurrenten Großhecht entnehmen ??
nur weil einigen die Möglichkeit entgeht am Tag ein paar neue Erfolgsfotos
für´s Album zu schießen . 
Denkt auch mal nach wie viele Gewässer *Ihr* mit dem Besatz eurer 
Lieblingsfische  die es dort von Natur aus nicht gibt versaut habt .


----------



## fishhawk (20. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Das ist grober Unfug.


Was Du glauben willst steht Dir frei. Wer hier Unfug verzapft wird man ggf. individuell unterschiedlich beurteilen.



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Die Menge ist entscheidend.


Ach so, aber nur die Menge der BF-Fänge, nicht die die der Angler?

Macht es deiner Meinung einen Unterschied, ob ein Hecht nicht mehr ablaicht, weil er in der Fischkiste eines BF gelandet ist, statt in der eines Anglers?

Schon mal schlau gemacht, wie sich die Mengen der beiden Gruppen  die letzten Jahre entwickelt haben?



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> spielt die Entnahme vor, nach oder während des Laichens eine untergeordnete Rolle.


Kann man unterschiedlich sehen.

Gibt auch Leute, die glauben, dass es besser ist, wenn ein Fisch erst abgelaicht hat, bevor er entnommen wird und die Fische bei der Fortpflanzung nicht gestört werden.

Und je öfter, desto besser.

So ganz allein scheine ich mit dieser Meinung nicht zu sein.

Das ist ja  z.B. auch ein Grund für  Schonzeiten, Schonmaße, Schongebiete, die es nach der Logik "die Menge ist entscheidend" ja gar nicht bräuchte.

Oder auch für "Entnahmefenster", die man mittlerweile auch in DE findet, z.B. in Hamburg.

Hat halt jeder seine eigen Logik.

Ich wäre dafür, dass die Netzfischerei zur Zeit der Laichwanderung/Laichgeschäft an bestimmten neuralgischen Plätzen verboten wird.  Die Angelei ist es ja meist eh schon.

Aber diese Meinung muss niemand teilen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. Januar 2021)

Der Unterschied ist gewaltig, ob ca. 50000 Angler nur etwas mehr Hechte entnehmen als die wenigen Berufsfischer. 

Die Schonzeit hat den Zweck, die Fangmenge insgesamt zu reduzieren. Einmal durch den Zeitfaktor und zum anderen, weil Laichfische oft konzentriert an wenigen Stellen zu finden sind und damit leichter stark dezimiert werden kann.

Wie gesagt, ansonsten ist vor dem Laichen nach dem Laichen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Die Schonzeit hat den Zweck, die Fangmenge insgesamt zu reduzieren.



Nicht etwa den, die Fische während des Ablaichens (besonders an ihren Laichplätzen) nicht zu stören?
Wenn der gesamte Laichvorgang durch Fischer gestört bzw. durch Störung ganz unterbunden wird, ist der Schaden m.E. immens!


----------



## fishhawk (20. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Die Schonzeit hat den Zweck, die Fangmenge insgesamt zu reduzieren


Wenn ich die Fangmenge reduzieren wollte, würde ich einfach entsprechende Quoten setzen und fertig.

Mit einer Schonzeit wird da nach meiner Logik gar nichts gesenkt, weil da ja vorher und nachher dann eben entsprechend intensiver gefischt und entnommen werden könnte.

Aber wie gesagt, jeder hat seine eigen Logik.

Meine Logik wäre eben Schonzeit, Schongebiete und Quote.

Für Angler gibt es bereits alle drei.

Nach deiner Logik müsste es völlig egal sein, wer  wie viel entnimmt, denn "die Menge ist entscheidend".

Tote Hechte laichen nicht, egal ob sie aufs Konto von Fischern, Anglern, Beutegreifern oder sonstwem gehen.

Je weniger Laichfische, desto weniger Nachwuchs.


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Januar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nicht etwa den, die Fische während des Ablaichens (besonders an ihren Laichplätzen) nicht zu stören?
> Wenn der gesamte Laichvorgang durch Fischer gestört bzw. durch Störung ganz unterbunden wird, ist der Schaden m.E. immens!


Zudem fängt man viel weniger Hechte pro Netz, wenn sie sich nicht zum Laichen versammeln. Der Fang außerhalb der Schonzeit lohnt sich dadurch weniger. Insgesamt wird weniger entnommen, ohne tatsächlich eine Quote zu setzen.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Januar 2021)

Hallo,



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Fang außerhalb der Schonzeit lohnt sich dadurch weniger.


Ich halte Schongebiete für die Laichplätze für noch wichtiger, da sich die Fische dort eben in Massen sammeln.  Wann der Laichzug  und die Laichzeit beginnt, kann sich von Jahr zu Jahr ändern.  Die Laichplätze und Zugänge bleiben aber in der Regel gleich.

Da an den Bodden vor langer Zeit auf feste Hechtschonzeit umgestellt wurde und im Januar/Februar immer weniger Fangtage wegen Eis ausfallen, könnten Schongebiete da schon ne Entlastung bringen.


----------



## Bleizange (20. Januar 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> erst kommt das Fressen - dann die Moral
> Was heißt hier UNSERE Hechte , die Berufsfischer haben das Recht und wer will es ihnen
> verübeln wenn sie von ihrer nicht gerade leichten Arbeit auch gut leben wollen ??
> Wenn ich mir dort eine Angelberechtigung kaufe und einen schönen , großen
> ...


 Ich denke mit diesem Post hast du den Drilling ordentlich ins Maul der Hobby-Angler-Moralisten getrieben.

Eine Schlagzeile die einfach unkommentiert rausgeballert wird.
User, die von Emotionen getrieben einfach ohne zu denken schreiben. Und das ganze noch garniert mit Behauptungen, Vermutungen, Lügen und einer ganzen Portion fehlenden Wissens.  Was für eine Schande.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Januar 2021)

wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue -
dann sehe ich Fische von min. 80 cm Länge
https://www.transoplastshop.de/819/fischkasten-800x450xh190mm-20kg-35l-blau

das spricht dafür, dass die im Wesentlichen die Mütter werden sollten
das mal ad 1 ;
nur wo ist der Rest oder fangen die so selektiv??  die waren doch mit Netzen fischen , da bleibt doch alles Mögliche hängen -aber doch nicht "nur " diese "Auslese"
oder geht das über die Maschengröße ?
Klärt mich auf ;-.))


----------



## geomas (20. Januar 2021)

Habe den Beitrag hier 









						Marktlücke Nüchternheit - Indiskretion Ehrensache
					

Ich glaube, es gibt eine Marktlücke bei deutschen Medien. Sie heißt: Nüchternheit.




					www.indiskretionehrensache.de
				




...vorhin gesehen und fand ihn in Bezug auf die so oft unsachlichen Überschriften der @Anglerboard Redaktion ganz interessant.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist gewaltig, ob ca. 50000 Angler nur etwas mehr Hechte entnehmen als die wenigen Berufsfischer.


Der ist wirklich gewaltig, auch wenn das scheinbar nicht jeder erkennt oder erkennen will.

Deshalb warne ich ja, dass das Argument mit den Entnahmemengen der BF für die Angler böse nach hinten losgehen könnte.

Gibt ja auch genug Leute die des Rechnens mächtig sind oder ein Kurvendiagramm ablesen können.

Da stünden die Angler ganz schön blöd da.

Dann schon lieber auf den Schutz der Laichgebiete und Zugangswege konzentrieren.

Das erscheint mir wesentlich besser begründbar.


----------



## Colophonius (20. Januar 2021)

> Wo hast Du recherchiert?
> 
> 
> Glaubt man den Zahlen dort: https://www.ifishman.de/projekte/boddenhecht/erste-zwischenergebnisse/ passen die Ausführungen des Hybrida-Teams.



@Fruehling , @fishhawk

Der Brief des Hybrida-Teams bezieht sich eindeutig auf das Video ("Anlass ist ein viral gegangenes Video [...] tonnenweise Laichhechte an Land bringt") und dort sind eben keine Tonnen Hechte zu sehen. Ich denke, wir sind uns einig, dass dort *keine *Tonnen (1 Tonne = 1.000kg, das entspricht etwa 100 wirklich kapitalen Hechten, laut dem Brief also mindestens 200 davon) Ladung gelöscht werden. Vielleicht ist es auch einfach nur sehr unglücklich ausgedrückt. Zeit zum Korrekturlesen war wohl auch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Arlinghaus (21. Januar 2021)

Es läuft noch unsere grosse Boddenhecht-Anglerbefragung. Diese ist schon im Dezember gestartet, nimmt aber viele der im Zusammenhang mit dem Video des Hechtfangs aufgekommenen Themen auf. Wenn Ihr Lust hast, bringt bitte Euch Meinung strukturiert über die Befragung ins Gespräch. Wir vom IFishMan Team werten das dann alles sauber aus und berichten darüber. Hier noch mal der Link: 
*https://www.imug-research.de/Boddenhecht*​


----------



## Silvio.i (21. Januar 2021)

Arlinghaus schrieb:


> Es läuft noch unsere grosse Boddenhecht-Anglerbefragung. Diese ist schon im Dezember gestartet, nimmt aber viele der im Zusammenhang mit dem Video des Hechtfangs aufgekommenen Themen auf. Wenn Ihr Lust hast, bringt bitte Euch Meinung strukturiert über die Befragung ins Gespräch. Wir vom IFishMan Team werten das dann alles sauber aus und berichten darüber. Hier noch mal der Link:
> *https://www.imug-research.de/Boddenhecht*​


Und vergesst dabei auch nicht die Befragung zum Dorsch. Da sieht es ja ähnlich aus. Der Angler darf im Feb./März nur 2 Dorsche angeln und die Berufsfischer fangen in dieser Zeit über 65% ihrer Jahresquote. Dabei werden entweder die Laichdorsche weggefangen, oder die bereits bestehenden Gelege durch die Schleppnetze zerstört.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Arlinghaus schrieb:


> Es läuft noch unsere grosse Boddenhecht-Anglerbefragung.


Ich hab mich schon vor einiger Zeit durch diese Fragebögen geklickt.

Erstaunt war ich, dass auf die Frage:  "Wie viele Angeltage pro Meterhecht würden sie für noch akzeptabel halten?"  der niedrigste Auswahlwert bei "20" lag.

Wenn das mittlerweile die Realität ist, scheinen sich die Verhältnisse im Vergleich zu früher schon deutlich verändert zu haben.

Und wenn man sich die Liniencharts so anschaut, dürften da die BF nicht die alleinige Ursache sein.

Realistische Schonzeiten und/oder Schongebiete scheinen mir deshalb zwar angebracht, aber das wäre wohl nur ein Baustein zur Lösung der Problematik.

Die Hechte werden ja nicht nur beim Laichvorgang in den Laichgebieten abgefischt, sondern schon vorher bei den Laichzügen.

Da nützt eine Schonzeit ab 1. März relativ wenig, wenn die Fische bereits im  Januar/Februar beginnen sich zum Laichen zu sammeln.
Früher gab es ja sogar flexible Schonzeiten, die an die aktuelle Entwicklung der Wetter-/Klimalage angepasst wurde.  War aber natürlich für diejenigen Angeltouristen ne Planungsunsicherheit, die extra kurz vor Schonzeitbeginn angereist sind, um evtl.  ne träge,  laichschwere Mama aus dem eiskalten Wasser zu ziehen.  Die tun sich mit 1. März schon wesentlich leichter.

Wenn eine Bucht als Schongebiet ausgewiesen ist, nützt es auch wenig, wenn die Zugangskanäle komplett mit Netzen  zugestellt werden und kaum ein Fisch noch durchkommt.  Da müssten eben auch diese Flaschenhälse mit in die Schutzzone integriert werden,

Bin gespannt, was die Forschungen von Herrn Arlinghaus ergeben, ob er Handlungsempfehlungen geben wird und was dann ggf. von der Politik auch umgesetzt wird.

Wenn da was kommt, wird das aber sicher nicht nur einseitig die BF betreffen.


----------



## gründler (21. Januar 2021)

__





						Stellungnahme des BODDENHECHT-Projekts zu Video in sozialen Medien | ifishman.de
					






					www.ifishman.de


----------



## jkc (21. Januar 2021)

Regelrechter Diss an alle die "Hexe!" geschrien haben. 
Gefällt mir.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Januar 2021)

Nur leider zu spät - ersteinmal wir  "drauflos-ge-trumpelt" , dass die Berufsfischer-Fetzen fliegen 

und ein hart arbeitender Mensch eine Schuldzuweisung reingeknallt bekommt , die weder rechtlich noch wissenschaftlich zutreffend wäre.


Ich habe es doch gewusst - es ist ein Skandal, wie schnell man "Konkurrenten" um Trophäenfische an den Pranger stellt .

Erbärmlich.

R.S.


----------



## gründler (21. Januar 2021)

Wir Bf's,Teichwirte etc. sind eh immer schuld.......egal warum wir sind schuld.......

Hauptsache wir liefern euch eure  Besatzfische immer Pünktlich.......

So macht es wieder jut und fröhliches "Fachsimpeln" gewünscht.......


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Januar 2021)

__





						Stellungnahme des BODDENHECHT-Projekts zu Video in sozialen Medien | ifishman.de
					






					www.ifishman.de
				





Zitat_:" Ob die Entnahme einer Hechtmenge von 1, 2 oder 3 Tonnen für ein lokales Laichgebiet in den Bodden (z. B. in einer Bucht) daher problematisch ist, *kann* mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Daten *nicht seriös beantwortet* werden, "_

Momentan bin ich da den Beobachtungen der Einheimischen zugetan, die ja eindeutig sind und das nicht erst seit diesem Video!
Warten wir ab was die Stude letzlich an "seriösen" Erkenntnissen liefert.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. Januar 2021)

Servus,
Vorweg, ich habe mit den Boddenhechten wenig am Hut weil ich 700km weg vom Geschehen bin. Ich lese hier nur mit weil mich diese, nun jahrelange Diskussion um die "nachhaltige" Nutzung der Boddenfischbestände interressiert.
Deshalb frage ich mich schon was die Stellungnahme des Boddenhecht-Projekts zum Video nun ändern oder klären soll  ?  Viel hätte, wäre, wenn, aber keinerlei Aussage zur eigentlichen Kernfrage der Kritiker (der Angler in erster Linie) zu Sinn des Fanges von Laichhechten und deren Verwendung. Besonders abgefahren finde ich die Aussage zum Aufklaren gewisser Gewässerteile und deshalb abnehmender Hechtbestände, das finde ich fast schon abenteuerlich.

Für einen Aussenstehenden wie mich sieht das einfach so aus, als ob man die bestehenden Verhältnisse noch möglichst lange beibehalten möchte. Der Fang von Laichfischen, egal welcher Art, ist für mich verwerflich weil das mit Nachhaltigkeit nichts zu tun hat. Wenn die Verwertung, was nicht bewiesen scheint, dann auch noch als Futtermittel erfolgt, ist das Ganze noch deutlich kritischer anzusehen.

@fishhawk  schneidet in Post #83 schon den wahrscheinlich richtigen Weg an. Eine Vorverlegung der Schonzeit und eventuelle Ausweitung der Schonbezirke würde einigen fragwürdigen Praktiken sicher eher einen Riegel vorschieben als gegenseitige Schuldzuweisungen. Hart für alle Beteiligten, aber es macht keinen Unterschied ob ein Fisch vom Angler oder Berufsfischer abgemurkst wird.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> Regelrechter Diss


Sehe ich jetzt nicht so dramatisch, aber zumindest nimmt er der "Hexe-Fraktion" schon einen Teil der Argumente weg.

Und den Verweis, dass die Gesamtentnahmemenge entscheidend ist, kann man auch als Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl deuten.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, war die gemeldete Anlandemenge der BF im Jahr 2019 nur noch ca. 45t.

Dass ein einmaliger Fischzug, wie  im Video zu sehen,  noch nicht den Untergang der Boddenhechtbestände bedeuten wird, ist für mich nachvollziehbar. Aber wie RA anmerkt nur, wenn trotzdem genügend Fische in die Laichgründe wandern und sich dort fortpflanzen.

Wenn aber regelmäßig solche Fischzüge an den Laichplätzen und zur Laichzeit stattfänden, und die Zugänge zu den Laichgründen mit Netzen zugstellt würden, könnte der negative  Effekt schon deutlich stärker sein.

Das könnte man mit der Ausweisung passender Schonbezirke ggf. verhindern.

Man wird wohl an einigen Stellschrauben drehen müssen, wenn man den Bestand langfristig sichern oder wieder verbessern will.

Den BF einseitig die Schuld zuschieben zu wollen ist da m.E. nicht zielführend.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> und deshalb abnehmender Hechtbestände



Ich hab das eher so interpretiert, dass weniger gefangen wird, wenn die Hechte vermehrt in Flachwasserbereiche ziehen, wo Boote nicht fahren können oder dürfen.


----------



## jkc (21. Januar 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> ...zu Sinn des Fanges von Laichhechten ...


Hi, in der Stellungnahme steht doch konkret, dass es egal ist ob ein Hecht kurz vor der Laichzeit entnommen wird oder nicht.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. Januar 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, in der Stellungnahme steht doch konkret, dass es egal ist ob ein Hecht kurz vor der Laichzeit entnommen wird oder nicht.


Ja, und ? 
Für mich macht es schon einen "gewichtigen" Unterschied ob ein großer Hecht sein Kilo Rogen noch ans Gewässer abgibt oder nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> Hi, in der Stellungnahme steht doch konkret, dass es egal ist ob ein Hecht kurz vor der Laichzeit entnommen wird oder nicht.


Nein, das steht da nicht.

Mit falschen Zitaten oder aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Sätzen sollte man m.E. nicht argumentieren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Januar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nur leider zu spät - ersteinmal wir  "drauflos-ge-trumpelt" , dass die Berufsfischer-Fetzen fliegen
> 
> und ein hart arbeitender Mensch eine Schuldzuweisung reingeknallt bekommt , die weder rechtlich noch wissenschaftlich zutreffend wäre.
> 
> ...



Zitat: "ist der Boddenhecht-Bestand heute als voll genutzt einzuschätzen, d. h. nicht überfischt und auch nicht überangelt, jedoch ist die Biomasse seit den letzten fünf Jahren abnehmend."

Allein dieser Satz zeigt doch schon die Widersprüche auf, ganz ähnlich wie beim Thema Dorsch.

Die Biomasse nimmt ab bedeutet, es wird mehr entnommen, als nachkommt. Punkt. Für mich ist das gleichbedeutend mit Überfischung.
Und "voll genutzt" ist nichts weiter als ein anderes Wort für das Ausreizen der Grenzen, genau wie das beim Dorsch der Fall war und ist.

Ich bleibe dabei: Die Entnahme dieser Menge Großhechte durch Berufsfischer (und gern auch die Angler dazunehmen) überstrapaziert die Bestände. Da muss ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden. Da wären wir dann auch nicht nur beim Thema Berufsfischerei, sondern auch beim Thema C&R. Siehe die Festlegungen in Schweden.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei: Die Entnahme dieser Menge Großhechte durch Berufsfischer (und gern auch die Angler dazunehmen) überstrapaziert die Bestände.


Jeder Rogner, der nicht mehr zum Ablaichen kommt, kann auch nichts mehr zur Bestandssicherung oder Verbesserung beitragen.  Wodurch diese Fische am Ablaichen gehindert werden ist m.E. nur für evtl. Maßnahmen wichtig, nicht für den negativen Einfluss auf die Bestandsentwicklung.

Wenn der Bestand nur auf auf das Ziel einer gerade noch akzeptablen Fanggewichtsentnahme gemanagt werden soll, ergibt das ggf. andere Maßnahmen als wenn das Ziel eine attraktive Freizeitfischerei sein soll.

Wenn dauerhaft zu viele Laichfische entnommen werden oder die Laichgründe wegen Netzabsperrung nur eingeschränkt zugänglich sind oder die Hechte dauerhaft beim Laichvorgang gestört werden, wird das langfristig negative Auswirkungen haben.

Je mehr große Laichfische ihr Laichgründe erreichen um sich dort ungestört fortpflanzen zu können, desto besser sehe ich die Chancen einer positiven Bestandsentwicklung.

Man kann natürlich auch argumentieren, wir probieren mal aus, wie viel Laichfischentnahme gerade noch so verkraftbar ist, bevor der Bestand in die Knie geht. Bisher geht sich das ja noch aus.  Aber dabei besteht halt das Risiko, dass ein "point of no return" überschritten werden könnte.

Die Anlademengen der Berufsfischer sind m.W. die letzten Jahre rückläufig. Also können die nach meiner Logik zwar ein Rad im Getriebe sein, aber nicht die alleinige Hauptursache.  Ich bin allerdings weder Experte noch Local.  Da wissen andere Leute sicher besser Bescheid.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Januar 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Biomasse nimmt ab bedeutet, es wird mehr entnommen, als nachkommt. Punkt. Für mich ist das gleichbedeutend mit Überfischung.
> Und "voll genutzt" ist nichts weiter als ein anderes Wort für das Ausreizen der Grenzen, genau wie das beim Dorsch der Fall war und ist.
> ...


Die Biomasse nimmt ab , aus bis dato ungeklärten Ursachen.

Da steht eben nicht : *die Biomasse nimmt ab , wegen einer Überfischung*.

Die Schlussfolgerung durch Berufsfischer wird der Hecht durch Überfischung im Fortbestand bedroht , stimmt so nicht bzw. ist wissenschaftlich 
nicht nachgewiesen.

R.S.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Januar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die Biomasse nimmt ab , aus bis dato ungeklärten Ursachen.
> 
> Da steht eben nicht : *die Biomasse nimmt ab , wegen einer Überfischung*.
> 
> ...



Wenn man eine Gesamtmasse x erhalten will und diese abnimmt, sollte man doch wohl als erstes an der Entnahme der Masse schrauben.

Das ist das gleiche Gerede wie beim Lachs. Es gibt externe Faktoren, die der Lachspopulation entgegenwirken, also sind die Berufsfischer/Angler nicht Schuld am Rückgang. Richtig wäre: Sie sind nicht allein "Schuld".
Jetzt zurück zum Hecht: Wenn der Berufsfischer und die Angler wissen, dass die Biomasse beim Hecht abnimmt und sie darauf hin weniger als heute entnehmen würden: Ginge dann die Biomasse Hecht weiterhin zurück? Ich denke, nein. Also muss an der Entnahme gesteuert werden.

Das sind doch alles politische Taschenspielertricks, um Argumentationslinien zu finden, dass alles so bleibt wie es ist. Andere Länder, wie z.B. Schweden, haben bzgl. des Schutzes der Hechtbestände rigoros reagiert und sind damit sehr gut gefahren.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Gesamtmasse x erhalten will und diese abnimmt, sollte man doch wohl als erstes an der Entnahme der Masse schrauben.


Ist dann richtig, wenn die Entnahme Hauptursache für den Rückgang der Masse ist..

Dann muss man an den Stellschrauben drehen, die man selber unmittelbar beeinflussen kann.

Je größer der Einfluss eines Faktors auf die Entnahme, desto größer die Wirkung, die man damit erzielen könnte.

Wer also eine Reduktion der Entnahmemengen fordert, darf sich dann nicht wundern, wenn zuerst da angesetzt würde, wo die größten Mengen entnommen werden.

Dürfte spannend werden, was beim Projekt Boddenhecht für Ergebnisse rauskommen.

Könnte sein, dass da auch Dinge dabei sind, die nicht jedem hier in den Kram passen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Januar 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn der Berufsfischer und die Angler wissen, dass die Biomasse beim Hecht abnimmt und sie darauf hin weniger als heute entnehmen würden: Ginge dann die Biomasse Hecht weiterhin zurück? Ich denke, nein. Also muss an der Entnahme gesteuert werden.




Evtl. reicht es schon ein allgemeines Entmahmeverbot einzurichten(von 1.12. bis 31.4 beispielsweise).
Wenn die Fische ungestört ablaichen können, gibt es zwangsläufig mehr Nachwuchs als wenn während und vor der Laichzeit gezielt die Laichplätze zugestellt und abgefischt werden.
So über die Jahre fehlen das mal eben zig Millionen Nachkommen.


----------



## jkc (22. Januar 2021)

Tun sie das?
Fische sind R-Strategen und produzieren viel mehr Nachwuchs als es Platz / Futter für diesen gibt, ein Großteil des Nachwuchses geht dann drauf, was auch von der Natur so einkalkuliert ist. Es reichen verhältnismäßig wenige Elterntiere um die benötigte Menge an Brutfischen zu generieren.


----------



## Finke20 (22. Januar 2021)

Ich habe hier mal die Pressemitteilung der Landesregierung.





__





						Aktuelle Pressemitteilungen - Regierungsportal M-V
					






					www.regierung-mv.de


----------



## angler1996 (22. Januar 2021)

es bliebt die Frage - ist die Entnahme ursächlich für den Rückgang?
Entnommen wird dort seit ewigen Zeiten
oder andere Ursachen
und dann kan ich Klären was ist


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Januar 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> , ein Großteil des Nachwuchses geht dann drauf, was auch von der Natur so einkalkuliert ist.




Genau so.
Das setzt aber voraus, dass eben auch genug abgelaicht wird.
Und genau sehe ich nicht wenn Jahr für Jahr die Fische an den Laichplätzen weggefangen werden bzw. vergrämt.
Immerhin ist es schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob von 1 000 000 000 Brutfische oder von 1 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 Brutfische ein Prozent des Nachwuchses durchkommt.......


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Januar 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mal die Pressemitteilung der Landesregierung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke!
Zitat: _"Die Berufsfischerei steht, wie wir wissen, wegen drastisch gekürzter Fangquoten und der Corona-Pandemie wirtschaftlich mit dem Rücken zur Wand. "_

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.
Das rechtfertigt natürlich alles.

Dazu fällt mir nur der Spruch ein - irgendwann werdet ihr sehen dass man Geld nicht essen kann.
Mit der selben Begründung könnte man auch die Abholzung des Amazonasregenwaldes und ähnliche Vorgänge "entschuldigen".


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Januar 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mal die Pressemitteilung der Landesregierung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Folgender Satz ist bezeichnend für die Sichtweise der aktuellen Politik: "Einen traditionellen Berufsstand gegen die Freizeitindustrie auszuspielen, weil im Tourismus vielleicht mehr Erlös zu erwirtschaften ist, verbietet sich. “

Passt komplett in mein Weltbild zur Prioritätensetzung der aktuell verantwortlichen Politiker. Die werden in den kommenden Jahren ihr blaues Wunder erleben, wenn die Wählerbewegung weiter geht. Dann bekommen wir einen grünen Einfluss in die Politik, der vermutlich ins andere Extrem schwenkt. Aber das interessiert Leute in der Altersgruppe von Backhaus vermutlich auch nicht mehr wirklich. Alles ein Drama ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Januar 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Folgender Satz ist bezeichnend für die Sichtweise der aktuellen Politik: "Einen traditionellen Berufsstand gegen die Freizeitindustrie auszuspielen, weil im Tourismus vielleicht mehr Erlös zu erwirtschaften ist, verbietet sich. “



Den Satz finde ich ebenfalls völlig absurd.
Wie man die Natur am schonendsten und trotzdem gewinnbringend nutzt, ist doch wohl im Interesse aller!


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie man die Natur am schonendsten und trotzdem gewinnbringend nutzt, ist doch wohl im Interesse aller!


So sehe ich das auch.

Grundsätzlich sollte es darum gehen, wie der Hechtbestand  und der Lebensraum Bodden möglichst erhalten oder sogar wieder verbessert kann.

Wenn dabei auch noch ein ordentliche  Beitrag zum lokalen  BIP bei rum kommt, umso besser.

Wer sich genauer informieren möchte, welche möglichen Ursachen dazu geführt haben, dass der kritische Wert wahrscheinlich bereits  erreicht oder sogar schon leicht überschritten ist, kann das ja bei Ifishman nachlesen.



angler1996 schrieb:


> Entnommen wird dort seit ewigen Zeiten


Da kommt es dann wohl auf das Verhältnis der entnommen Mengen zu den nachwachsenden Mengen an.

Innerhalb der letzten 5 Jahre sind laut RA auch die durchschnittlichen Fanggrößen beim Boddenhecht rückläufig, der Bestand  wird als größenüberfischt bezeichnet.  Die Anlandemengen der Berufsfischer sind aber über die letzten 5 Jahre deutlich niedriger als noch zu Beginn des Jahrzehnts.

Wäre für mich jetzt kein schlüssiger Grund, den BF allein schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben.

Ne Ausweitung der Schongebiete und evtl. auch der Schonzeit hielte ich trotzdem für nen positiven Faktor. Da müssten sich aber natürlich auch die Angler dran halten.  Entnahmefenster könnte bei "größenüberfischt" auch nen Beitrag leisten.

Wer sich irgendwann  politisch damit befassen wird, muss die Zukunft zeigen.

Angler aus manch anderen Bundesländern werden wohl nach wie vor mit sehnsuchtsvollen Blicken nach MVP schauen.

Da sieht es anderswo nicht nur beim Kriterium Fischbestände, sondern auch bei Angler/Gewässerfläche, Befischungsregeln , Naturerlebnis, etc. oft weniger rosig aus.

Ich hab mich damals an den Bodden nicht nur wegen der guten Fänge so wohl gefühlt. Große Hechte kann man auch bei uns hier fangen.
Das ganze Umfeld hat mir gut gepasst und auch mit den Küstenbewohnern bin ich sehr gut klar gekommen.

Waren schöne Zeiten, aber wie schon Bob Dylan sang: "they are a changing".


----------



## NaabMäx (22. Januar 2021)

Scheinbar gehts ohne Limits und Kontrollen nicht.
Hat da von den Guides und Netzfischern jeder ein Ortungssystem an Bord, wo man überwachen kann wo der rum gurkt?


fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> So sehe ich das auch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Januar 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Fische sind R-Strategen und produzieren viel mehr Nachwuchs als es Platz / Futter für diesen gibt, ein Großteil des Nachwuchses geht dann drauf, was auch von der Natur so einkalkuliert ist. Es reichen verhältnismäßig wenige Elterntiere um die benötigte Menge an Brustfischen zu generieren.


Dann sollten wir uns wohl bei dem Berufsfischer bedanken, da er der Natur endlich die Chance bietet, mal den Notlauf zu probieren?
Ich brauche hier keine Arlinghaussche Argumentationskrücke, um zu erkennen, dass ein Abfischen von Laichfischen in dieser Dimension, nicht bestandsförderlich sein kann.
Zumal ich vermute, dass dieser Berufsfischer nicht der einzige ist, der das so macht.
Wahrscheinlich nur derjenige, der sich dabei Filmen lies?
Dazu reicht gesunder Menschenverstand aus!

Jürgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Januar 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Einen traditionellen Berufsstand gegen die Freizeitindustrie auszuspielen, weil im Tourismus vielleicht mehr Erlös zu erwirtschaften ist, verbietet sich. “


Auch ich finde diesen Satz absurd,
Angeln als Tätigkeit hat eine deutlich längere Tradition als Berufsfischerei. Angeln ist eine tausende Jahre alte Kultur.
Eben nicht einfach Freizeitindustrie.


----------



## Fruehling (22. Januar 2021)

jkc ist auf der richtigen "Fährte". 
Es interessiert den Hechtbestand schlicht und ergreifend nicht, ob 1 oder 100 Millionen Eier ins Wasser abgegeben werden, denn es sind so oder so viel zuviele.

Mal angenommen, Herr und Frau Hecht wären monogam und würden über einen Zeitraum von 10 Laichjahren 1 Milliarde befruchtete Eier produzieren, bevor sie an Altersschwäche sterben oder als angepeilter Trophäenfisch verangelt werden, bzw. als Tierfuttermehl enden.

Es dürften, damit der Hechtbestand nicht explodiert, sondern gleich bleibt, exakt zwei Nachkommen aus 1 Milliarde befruchteter Eier durchkommen - eben die Menge der Elterntiere.

Wer sagt eigentlich, daß dem Hecht (vielleicht sogar klimatisch bedingt) nicht gerade der Futterfisch ausgeht? Wer weiß schon, ob nachhaltige Salzwassereinströmungen, die von regelmäßigen Boddenfahrern mit Graus beobachtet werden, dazu führen, daß sich Futterfisch und somit Hecht mittlerweile längst nicht mehr fast ausschließlich "ufernah" aufhalten?

Solchen evtl. Zusammenhängen auf den Grund zu gehen, damit seriöse Aussagen über die Ursachen der aktuellen Situation getroffen werden können, ist das Ziel der arlinghausschen Forschung, behaupte ich mal ganz kühn. Und deshalb gilt es, die Ergebnisse abzuwarten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Entnahmefenster könnte bei "größenüberfischt" auch nen Beitrag leisten.


ein semi C+R. 
Es würde die errechneten Fänge der Angler reduzieren.
Man darf nicht vergessen, die Fänge der Berufsfischer sind real, sprich gewogen.
Die der Angler sind auf Schätzungen beruhenden Berechnungen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Januar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Es dürften, damit der Hechtbestand nicht explodiert, sondern gleich bleibt, exakt zwei Nachkommen aus 1 Milliarde befruchteter Eier durchkommen - eben die Menge der Elterntiere.




Da hast du es doch.
Arlinghaus schreibt aber von abnehmenden Beständen.

Einmal angenommen die Bodden enthalten insgesamt 1000000 Hechte.
Wen nun jedes Jahr das erfolgreiche Ablaichen unterbunden wird(und die Fische entnommen bzw. auch an anderen Ursachen sterben) sind es in einem Jahr vielleicht nur noch 900000 und ein Jahr weiter nur noch 800000 Hecht in den Bodden.

Dass die Abnahme mehrere Ursachen haben kann, bestreitet ja niemand aber Hechte genau dann und dort zu fangen (und auch zu stören) wo sie sich zum Laichen zusammenrotten ist mit Sicherheit eine der Ursachen und lässt sich nur mit einem kompletten Fangverbot in diesen Monaten beheben.
Auch weil es in den restlichen Monaten des Jahres nicht so einfach möglich ist, per Netz Tonnen von Hechten mal einfach so aus dem Gewässer zu entfernen wenn sich die Fische wieder über die Wasserfläche verteilt haben.


----------



## Fruehling (22. Januar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da hast du es doch.
> Arlinghaus schreibt aber von abnehmenden Beständen....



Das schreibt er:

Da die Boddenhechtbestände nicht über Fischereiunabhängige Daten (Testfischerei) beobachtet werden und es folglich keine belastbaren Zeitreihen mit unabhängig erhobenen Daten gibt, ist es nicht möglich, exakt die Entwicklung der Hechtbestände an den Bodden zu rekonstruieren.
Nichtsdestotrotz wurde versucht, aus den Anlandungen pro Fischerboot einen Häufigkeitsindex (Einheitsentnahme) nach Bodden getrennt zu errechnen und anhand dieses Indikators Aussagen über die Hechtbestandsentwicklung abzuleiten. Entsprechende Daten liegen für die letzten 20 Jahre vor.  Die Analyse deutet an, dass die Hechtbestände vor allem im Greifswalder Bodden rückläufig sind. Für die anderen Bodden gibt es keine vergleichbaren Entwicklungen, wohl aber relevante Schwankungen zwischen einzelnen Jahren und in absoluter Höhe auch zwischen einzelnen Bodden (Abb. 7). Das heißt – aus dem zur Verfügung stehenden Hechtbestands-Index lässt sich nicht ableiten, dass die Boddenhechtbestände über alle Bodden rückläufig sind. Allerdings lässt sich klar belegen, dass es hechtreichere und weniger hechtreiche Bodden gibt und dass es vor allem im Greifswalder Bodden offenbar Probleme mit dem Hechtbestand gibt.
Er beschränkt seine Aussagen also klar auf den Greifswalder Bodden und betont gleichzeitig, daß es für die anderen Bodden keine vergleichbare Entwicklung gibt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Januar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Er beschränkt seine Aussagen also klar auf den Greifswalder Bodden und betont gleichzeitig, daß es für die anderen Bodden keine vergleichbare Entwicklung gibt.



Ich verlasse mich da erstmal auf die Aussagen der Einheimischen, die die Gewässer schon ihr Leben lang kennen.
Arlinghaus forscht ja auch noch, so dass es für endgültigen Aussagen von ihm noch zu früh ist. Zumindestens für den Greifswalder Bodden hat er ja den Rückgang schon bestätigt.
Mich würde es sehr wundern wenn  da nicht noch andere folgen.
Warten wir es ab.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Januar 2021)

"Einen traditionellen Berufsstand gegen die Freizeitindustrie auszuspielen, weil im Tourismus vielleicht mehr Erlös zu erwirtschaften ist, verbietet sich. “

* Genau das wird mit solchen Aussagen gemacht. *


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ein semi C+R.


Ich würde das eher "selektive Entnahme" nennen, das trifft es m.E. von der Begrifflichkeit besser.

Bei einem normalen Mindestmaß verwendet ja auch keiner den Begriff:  "semi C&R" .


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Es würde die errechneten Fänge der Angler reduzieren.


Gelten die Schonmaße nur für Angler?  Wenn nicht, dann würde es auch die Fänge der BR reduzieren.

Wenn der Bestand als "größenüberfischt" eingestuft wird, muss man halt Maßnahmen überlegen, wie wieder mehr Hechte auf die gewünschten Größen abwachsen können.  Denn länger abwachsen bedeutet i.d.R. ja auch öfter ablaichen. Da erscheint mir so ein Entnahmefenster oder auch  Limits nach Größe schon zielführend.  Wird in Canada z.B. an einigen Musky-Gewässern mit Erfolg praktiziert.

Da verhalten sich die Spezialisten aber dann auch entsprechend.  Also Drill so kurz wie möglich, Abhaken im Kescher, falls gemessen werden soll, dann außerbords in der Cradle, wenn Foto, dann außerbords mit Schwanzgriff, während man den Fisch erholen lässt. Damit  lässt sich die Hakmortalität schon ziemlich minimieren. 

Bei Netzfängen könnte die Verlustquote ggf. schon höher sein. 

Angler und Berufsfischer gegeneinander auszuspielen macht schon Sinn.  Wenn beide Seiten zerstritten sind, kann man sie einzeln leichter erledigen, als wenn sie zusammenhalten. Und es gibt ja Interessengruppen, die dem sicher nicht abgeneigt wären.

Deshalb sehe ich solche Aktionen wie im Eingangspost nicht besonders gerne.  Das wird wohl weder Anglern noch BF besonders viele  Pluspunkte bringen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. Januar 2021)

Ich Rede von deinem behaupteten Raubbau,  am bodden, Müritz und und und...

Grade für die Müritz würden mich mal Belege interessieren...

Ich bin gespannt... 





Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Meinst du die Herstellung von Fischmehl aus Hecht? Das Thema ist nicht neu: https://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34842
> Dazu auch einfach mal mit den lokal ansässigen Leuten reden. Die Ministerien halten sich dazu auch auf Nachfrage mit Aussagen sehr zurück.
> 
> Ich habe auch schon versucht, das Thema des Raubbaus durch die Fischerei über meinen Landesfischereiverband zu adressieren. Da kommt nur Geeiere zurück a la "Wir müssen alle an einem Strang ziehen" und niemand wagt sich aus der Deckung.
> ...


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Angler und Berufsfischer gegeneinander auszuspielen macht schon Sinn.  Wenn beide Seiten zerstritten sind, kann man sie einzeln leichter erledigen, als wenn sie zusammenhalten. Und es gibt ja Interessengruppen, die dem sicher nicht abgeneigt wären.


Wer spielt Angler gegen Berufsfischer aus?


----------



## Fruehling (23. Januar 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wer spielt Angler gegen Berufsfischer aus?



Da wurde vom Verfasser wahrscheinlich nur der falsche Textbaustein ausgewählt...


----------



## NaabMäx (23. Januar 2021)

Ich würd min ein Schutzgebiet einrichten (Frei von Anglern und Fischern) in dem es sich ungestört forschen / beobachten lässt. Da kann man Parameter für Parameter schalten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Januar 2021)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ich Rede von deinem behaupteten Raubbau,  am bodden, Müritz und und und...
> 
> Grade für die Müritz würden mich mal Belege interessieren...
> 
> Ich bin gespannt...



Bzgl. der Müritz gebe ich dir insofern recht, dass da in den vergangenen Jahren vieles richtig gemacht wurde und es eine eindeutige Entwicklung in die richtige Richtung gibt. Da merkt man auch als Angler, dass sich die Bestände gegenüber dem Stand von vor 8-9 Jahren merklich stabilisieren bzw. erholen.

Im Bodden sieht das völlig anders aus und wie bereits diskutiert ist der Rückgang der Bestände, von Hecht über Dorsch bis Hering, nachgewiesen. Und wenn etwas zurückgeht muss man das Entnahmeverhalten anpassen. Alles andere ist für mich Überfischung.

Das Thema Oder ist ein anders, aber für mich als gebürtigem Oberlausitzer besonders frustrierend. Man kann da heute tagelang ohne Fang an Stellen sitzen, wo man vor 1990 nach einer Stunde hätte den halben Ort versorgen können. Wenn man mit dort ansässigen Fischern spricht, wird dann immer gern von den schwarzen Schafen geredet, ich glaube aber nicht, dass Einzelpersonen einen großen Fluss derart plattfischen können.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Januar 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wer spielt Angler gegen Berufsfischer aus?


wenn Berufsfischerei als Tradition dargestellt wird und Angler nur als Freizeitsportler, 
was ist das dann ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich würde das eher "selektive Entnahme" nennen, das trifft es m.E. von der Begrifflichkeit besser.
> 
> ...


Ob wir es nun Semi-C+R nennen  oder selektive Entnahme, das Ergebnis ist das Selbe.
Ich wollte darauf hinaus, dass das Argument, Angler entnehmen genauso viel oder gar mehr dann nicht mehr haltbar wäre.

Ansonsten bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung


----------



## fishhawk (23. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

wenn es negative Entwicklungen gibt, muss man die Ursachen herausfinden und dann entsprechende Gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen.

Es wird dabei Störfaktoren geben, die man leichter beeinflussen könnte, als andere.

Allerdings gibt es durchaus unterschiedliche Maßnahmen, je nachdem welches Ziel ausgegeben wird.

Bestandsmanagement muss ja nicht unbedingt nach maximalem Mengenertrag ausgerichtet sein. 

Das wird dann eine politische Entscheidung sein, bei der unterschiedliche Interessengruppen wahrscheinlich vorher unterschiedliche Lobbyarbeit betreiben werden.



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ob wir es nun Semi-C+R nennen oder selektive Entnahme, das Ergebnis ist das Selbe.


Richtig, aber "selektive Entnahme" klingt für mich in Sachen "political correctness" deutlich weniger anstößig.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Das wird dann eine politische Entscheidung sein, bei der unterschiedliche Interessengruppen wahrscheinlich vorher unterschiedliche Lobbyarbeit betreiben werden.



genau da sehe ich eher wenig positiv in die Zukunft


----------



## fleks (25. Januar 2021)

Man fragt sich, ob die Anglerboard-Redaktion absichtlich mit schmeißigen Titeln den Blutdruck ihrer User nach oben treiben will ?!


----------



## geomas (26. Januar 2021)

fleks schrieb:


> Man fragt sich, ob die Anglerboard-Redaktion absichtlich mit schmeißigen Titeln den Blutdruck ihrer User nach oben treiben will ?!


Leider sind die Überschriften in den Branchennews generell meist sehr krawallig und im Zweifel substanzlos. Schade.
Ist Absicht: Hauptsache Klicks.


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. Januar 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bekomme bei so etwas Bluthochdruck. Gleiches Bild an der Oder, an der Müritz, überall wo Berufs-Fischer unterwegs sind. Um den Irrsinn komplett zu verstehen muss man auch wissen, dass kaum einer dieser Hechte als Lebensmittel verwendet wird, sondern diese zu Fischmehl verarbeitet werden und letztendlich als Futter für die super nachhaltigen Aquakulturen dienen.
> 
> Für mich sind das Verbrechen an der Zukunft. Kein Wunder, wenn die Leute Grün wählen.




Sorry, aber schick mir mal einen Link deiner Theorie. Arbeite selber in der Aquakultur und habe sowas noch nie gehört. Aber wenn du da einen Beleg deiner Theorie hast, nehme ich ihn gerne an.
Habe mir das Video nicht angeschaut, hat jemand da einen Link?
Finde es aber schwierig die Fischer jetzt einfach an den Pranger zu stellen. Das ist einfach, wenn man nur seine emotionale Seite sieht. Binnenfischer leisten aber auch einen Beitrag für die Erhaltung der Bestände durch Besetzen von Jungfischen durch künstliches Erbrüten. Also betreiben Hegemaßnahmen. Die meisten Angler hier machen das nicht, sondern kommen nur ein paar Mal im Jahr her um einen Trophäenfisch zu fangen. Das ist natürlich die andere Seite der Medaille.  
Außerdem ist der Bodden ein riesiges Gewässer und kein 1 ha Teich. Zumal die meisten eingefleischten C&R-Fanatiker auch keine zweite Meinung zulassen, aber Fakt ist, dass es auch mal sinnvoll ist größere Fische zu entnehmen, um den Genpool zu durchmischen. Zumal bei Zandern und Salmoniden nachgewiesen wurde, dass die Laichqualität bei älteren Fischen abnimmt. 
Ist mir auch egal, was da jetzt für Hass-Nachrichten von euch kommen mögen. Ich finde es nur traurig, wie polarisiert viele Menschen da draußen sind und keine eigene Meinung haben. Das ist wie mit dem Vegetarier-Fleisch Thema, Produzent vs. Konsument. Ab und zu muss man auch mal zwei Seiten sehen, um zu begreifen, was da vor sich geht und etwas kritisch sein, als alles zu glauben. Aber da wäre ja zu schwierig.
Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (27. Januar 2021)

Es gibt Fischer, die besetzen und erhalten, z.B. Möhnetalsperre. Andere Fischer ernten nur, wie an den großen Flüssen. In den Bodden wird wahrscheinlich auch nichts besetzt.
Große Fische können manchmal entnommen werden, aber wenn wie an den Bodden ein starker Rückgang guter Fische gemeldet wird, ist es rechtmäßig, auch die Auswirkungen der Fischerei zu untersuchen.
Besonders wenn sich ganz wenige auf Kosten anderer die Taschen voll machen. Wir reden von ca. 50.000 Anglern, die einen starken Wirtschaftsfaktor darstellen gegenüber <200 Berufsfischern, die nur einen kleinen Wirtschaftsfaktor darstellen.


----------



## fishhawk (27. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wir reden von ca. 50.000 Anglern, die einen starken Wirtschaftsfaktor darstellen gegenüber <200 Berufsfischern, die nur einen kleinen Wirtschaftsfaktor darstellen.


Ehrlich gesagt wäre für mich als Angler der Wirtschaftsfaktor zweitrangig.

Mir käme es drauf an, dass die Ursachen ermittelt werden und entsprechende Gegenmaßnahmen getroffen werden.

Egal wen die dann wie treffen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (27. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt wäre für mich als Angler der Wirtschaftsfaktor zweitrangig.
> 
> ...


Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Wenn der Hechtbestand, besonders der Großhechtbestand, stark zurück geht, betrifft das alle.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Januar 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Wenn der Hechtbestand, besonders der Großhechtbestand, stark zurück geht, betrifft das alle.


Aber wie immer, zuerst wird der Angler dran glauben müssen...


----------



## fishhawk (27. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> besonders der Großhechtbestand, stark zurück geht, betrifft das alle.


Mag sein, aber dann halt unterschiedlich stark.

Berufsfischer haben i.d.R. andere Ansprüche an die Bestandsentwicklung als die meisten Angler.

Als ehemaliger Angeltourist wäre der Wirschaftsfaktor für mich zweitrangig.  Ich würde erst wieder hochfahren, wenn mir die allgemeinen Angelbedingungen dort wieder vielversprechend genug für einen angenehmen Urlaub erschienen. Und da wären die Fangaussichten für Großhecht nur einer von mehreren Faktoren.  Große Hechte kann man auch woanders fangen.

Wäre ich Bootsvermieter, Guide, Fe-Wo-Vermieter etc., würde der Wirtschaftsfaktor schon ne andere Rolle spielen.

Als Angler bin damals aber nicht jedes Jahr ne Woche hochgefahren um dort die lokale Wirtschaft zu unterstützen, sondern um nen schönen Urlaub zu verbringen. Wenn das aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht mehr gewährleistet ist, bleibe ich eben zu Hause.  Das mag egoistisch klingen, aber dazu stehe ich.

Ich wünsche den Menschen an der Küste und den Boddenangler trotzdem, dass die Zeiten wieder besser werden.


----------



## Ulf Daubner (29. Januar 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> _Newsmeldung_
> 
> *Vor Kurzem wurde ein Video in den sozialen Medien veröffentlicht, in dem Fischer an den Bodden um Rügen eine Vielzahl großer Hechte verladen. Die entfachte eine rege Diskussion.*
> 
> ...


Das macht einen teilweise echt fassungslos, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## jkc (29. Januar 2021)

Wenn Du den Thread hier und die Kommentare auf Facebook verfolgst, dann scheinst Du nicht der einzige zu sein dem es so ergeht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Januar 2021)

Ulf Daubner schrieb:


> Das macht einen teilweise echt fassungslos, oder sehe ich das falsch?



Häh ?

Das ein Fischer Fisch anlandet , macht "fassungslos" ? 

R.S.


----------



## Keinen Nerv (29. Januar 2021)

Kritik! 

Die Überschrift geht gar nicht. 

Ein Fischer der Ordnungsgemäß seiner Tätigkeit nachgeht kritsieren???  Gehts noch!!! 

Wenn jemand etwas zu heulen hat, dann doch bitte an der richtigen Stelle / Behörde. 

Gruß


----------



## fishhawk (29. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das ein Fischer Fisch anlandet , macht "fassungslos" ?



Das ist halt  das Problem mit manipulativen Meldungen in den Medien.

Aber zum Manipulieren gehören natürlich trotzdem immer zwei Seiten.

Aber vielleicht bezieht sich das "fassungslos" auch gar nicht auf die angelandeten Hechte?


----------



## Fruehling (29. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Das ist halt  das Problem mit manipulativen Meldungen in den Medien....



Nein! *Das* ist ein Resultat völlig verquerer Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Meefo 46 (30. Januar 2021)

Moin  Wenn man das Video sieht ist es für mich berechtigt zu fragen ob das so sein muß ,wer als Fischer sich dann über die Kritik wundert   ist mir unverständlich.
Wenn  ich als Angler einer Fangbeschränkung unterlieg und ein Fischer dann solch einen Fang anlandet . und dies auch noch Filmen lässt ,oha.
Das die Politik das dann auch noch absegnet  da bin ich dann Sprachlos.
Da frage ich mich dann wo  dieser Bestand an Hechten den herkommt, bzw ob Anglervereine da auch Besatz maßnahmen  vornehmen .


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Januar 2021)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin  Wenn man das Video sieht ist es für mich berechtigt zu fragen ob das so sein muß ,wer als Fischer sich dann über die Kritik wundert   ist mir unverständlich.
> Wenn  ich als Angler einer Fangbeschränkung unterlieg und ein Fischer dann solch einen Fang anlandet . und dies auch noch Filmen lässt ,oha.
> Das die Politik das dann auch noch absegnet  da bin ich dann Sprachlos.
> Da frage ich mich dann wo  dieser Bestand an Hechten den herkommt, bzw ob Anglervereine da auch Besatz maßnahmen  vornehmen .



Von 3 Hechten pro Tag kann der Fischer aber nunmal auch nicht leben, von daher völlig normal das der wesentlich mehr mit einmal anlandet.
Beruf und Hobby zu vergleichen taugt in den seltensten Fällen was.


----------



## Meefo 46 (30. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Beruf und Hobby zu vergleichen taugt in den seltensten Fällen was.


Das will und kann ich auch nicht vergleichen ich wollte nur die Ergebnisse in Relation setzen.
Und da sollten auch die Fischer und Politiker mal  dran denken.


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Januar 2021)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich dann wo dieser Bestand an Hechten den herkommt, bzw ob Anglervereine da auch Besatz maßnahmen vornehmen .


Vor ein paar Jahren stand auf einer Seite im Internet, ich meine es war die der jetzt nicht mehr vorhandenen Fischerei Reese in Plön, wieviele Hechtbrütlinge sie im Jahr in den Plöner See eingesetzt hatten. Und die Zahl ging in die Millionen. ( ich meine es waren 3 ). Das wird kein Anglelverein je einsetzen.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Meefo 46 schrieb:


> ich wollte nur die Ergebnisse in Relation setzen.


Solltest Du vielleicht wirklich mal tun.

Aber vielleicht weniger die  Tagesfänge  einzelner Personen, sondern die jährlichen Entnahmemengen aller Einflussfaktoren zusammen und auch wie sich das die letzten Jahre so entwickelt hat .  Für den Bestand ist es m.E. völlig egal, wer ihn dezimiert. 



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich dann wo dieser Bestand an Hechten den herkommt, bzw ob Anglervereine da auch Besatz maßnahmen vornehmen .


Die Bodden sind keine Vereinsgewässer sondern Küstengewässer des Landes MVP.  Dort wo die natürliche Fortpflanzung noch einigermaßen funktioniert ist Hechtbesatz nicht wirklich sinnvoll und findet deshalb an den Bodden m.W.  auch nicht statt.

Einseitige Schuldzuweisung werden bei der Problemlösung nicht weiterhelfen.

Das Projekt Boddenhecht wird vielleicht einige Ursachen aufzeigen und evtl. auch mögliche Maßnahmen vorschlagen. Würde mich  sehr wundern, wenn da nur einer Gruppe allein der schwarze Peter zugeschoben würde.


----------



## Rapfologe (30. Januar 2021)

Das der Fischer eine wirtschaftliche Existensgrundlage haben muss steht außer Frage und soweit mir bekannt ist, ist der besagte Fischer in dem Video auch auch im Tourismusbereich aktiv. Da durch die Pandemie der Besucherverkehr im Prinzip zum Stillstand gekommen ist, bleibt hier momentan wohl leider kurzfristig für Ihn kaum eine Alternative. Langfrsitig ist dieser Raubbau natürlich suboptimal, das steht außer Frage. 
Der Fischer, der eines meiner Angelgewässer im Binnenland bewirtschaftet macht keinen Hehl daraus, der er mittlerweile wirtschaftlich mehr vom Angeltourismus mit Karten, Booten und Ferienwohnungen als mit der Fischerei lebt und demzufolge das Gewässer eher anglerfreundlich bewirtschaftet. 
Ich hoffe, dass Boddenhechtprojekt ist hier ein Ansatz, etwas für die Zukunft anzustoßen, auch bei den politisch Verantwortlichen.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dort wo die natürliche Fortpflanzung noch einigermaßen funktioniert ist Hechtbesatz nicht wirklich sinnvoll und findet deshalb an den Bodden m.W.  auch nicht statt.


Hallo,

ja, in einem Gewässer, welches dem Hecht zusagt und das sind die Bodden sicher, vermehrt und erhält sich der Hecht von selbst.
Wir (Verein) haben einen Baggersee von etwa 30 Hektar, vor gut 50 Jahren wollte den unsere Vorstandschaft zu einem Zandergewässer machen. Zehn Jahre als Raubfischbesatz nur Zander. Jedes Jahr wurden so um die 150 Hechte gefangen, dabei bestimmt nochmal so 50 verangelt, der lebende Köderfisch war da noch erlaubt. Der Zanderfang war meist im einstelligen Bereich. Dieser, im Gegensatz zu den Bodden, winzige See vertrug also eine Dezimierung des Hechtes von rund 200 Stück im Jahr ohne dass dies irgendeine Auswirkung auf den nächstjährigen Bestand hatte.
Als ich Jahre später mal auf einen Lehrgang bei der Landesanstalt für Fischerei in Starnberg war, referierte ein Dr. Bayrle darüber, dass in Bayern die Fischereivereine jährlich hunderttausende von DM für Hechtbesatz zum Fenster hinausschmeissen, da Hechtbestz Blödsinn ist, einzig nach einem Fischsterben mache Hechtbesatz einen Sinn.
Ich dachte erst das ist so ein theoretisches Gerede, dann fiel mir das mit unserem Baggersee ein und ich merkte , dass der Vortragende recht hatte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (31. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> in einem Gewässer, welches dem Hecht zusagt und das sind die Bodden sicher, vermehrt und erhält sich der Hecht von selbst.


Für die natürliche Fortpflanzung sind verschiedene Faktoren entscheidend.

Neben dem geeignet Laichhabitat müssen dann auch die Umweltbedingungen passen, damit sich der Laich auch entwickeln kann und die Larven  abwachsen.  Und es muss einen bestimmte Mindestmenge an Laich vorhanden sein.

Wenn zuwenig abgelaicht wird, nützen auch optimale Umweltbedingungen nichts mehr.
Deshalb würde ich eine Ausweitung der Schongebiete inklusive Zugänge positiv sehen.

Wenn der Bestand "größenüberfischt" ist, könnte auch ein Zwischenmaß für die Entnahme sinnvoll sein.
Das würde dann den Verlust von BOFFFs mindern.

Ich war über einen Zeitraum von 15 Jahren jedes Jahr  im November eine Woche an den Bodden unterwegs und habe schon so einige Veränderungen mitbekommen.  Da die aus meiner Sicht nicht positiv waren, hab ich meine Touren vor einigen Jahren eingestellt.

Die Zwischenergebnisse des Projekts Boddenhecht  bestärken meine Vermutungen, was sich dort wie auf die Gesamtsituation auswirkt.

Wer die Entwicklung an den Boddengewässern über die Jahre verfolgt hat, lässt sich durch tendenziöse Meldungen nicht so einfach vorgaukeln, dass die BF allein für die momentane Situation verantwortlich sind.

Da spielen schon einige Faktoren zusammen.   Ob und  an welchen Stellschrauben dann tatsächlich gedreht wird, ist sicher eine politische Entscheidung.

Ich hoffe. dass diese Entscheidungen einigermaßen ausgewogen und effektiv sein werden.


----------



## schlotterschätt (31. Januar 2021)

https://www.regierung-mv.de/Aktuell/?id=167410&processor=processor.sa.pressemitteilung


----------



## fishhawk (31. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

da scheint das Ministerium für Landwirtschaft und Umwelt seinen eigenen Statistiken nicht zu trauen, denn die Anlandemenge der BF wird für 2019 nur mit ca. 47 t angegeben.

Trotzdem kann jeder Grundschüler erkennen, wie sich die Entnahmemengen in den letzten Jahren so verteilt haben.


----------



## Matthias_R (31. Januar 2021)

Ich habe mich jetzt durch 8 Seiten gelesen. 
Folgende Fragen:
1.) Macht der Fischer irgendetwas illegales?
2.) Gibt es Hinweise,  dass der Bestand überfischt ist?
Bei 1. wäre der normale Weg,  dass man es bei der Fischereiaufsicht anzeigt.
Bei 2.) wäre der Gang der Dinge, dass man auf Fangbeschränkung hinarbeitet. In den Ministerien und Fachämtern nimmt man Stellungnahmen von Fachverbänden ziemlich ernst. In Parlamenten die Eingaben über den jeweiligen Petitionsausschuss. Nicht über openpetition.org (Datenkrake)
Demokratie ist ein langsames und langweiliges Geschäft. Es kostet Mühe, und nicht alle sind mit allen Kompromissen zufrieden. 
Ich kann das so schreiben,  da ich in einer Landesbehörde angestellt bin. Nicht als Pförtner...


----------



## Matthias_R (31. Januar 2021)

Von einem Fischer zu erwarten,  seine Fangquote nicht auszunutzen ist ähnlich,  wie von einem Baubetrieb zu erwarten,  einen B-Plan nicht auszunutzen.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Matthias_R schrieb:


> Von einem Fischer zu erwarten, seine Fangquote nicht auszunutzen


Für die Fischer gibt es im Moment keine Fangquoten für Hecht.
Die Anlandemengen waren die letzten Jahre allerdings deutlich niedriger als in der Vergangenheit.

Die Fanglimits für Angler kann man einfach mit Anzahl der Angeltage * 3 hochrechnen. 
Nachdem die schlafenden Hunde längst geweckt wurden, kann man ja offen darüber reden, was das für Zahlen ergibt.


----------



## Matthias_R (31. Januar 2021)

Aus dem Arlinghausschen Text ergibt sich für mich nicht, dass ein Fanglimit für die Küstenfischer jetzt zwingend wäre, aber das wäre über die Fischereibehörden zu klären.
Ich empfinde es als befremdlich,  wenn hier im Board einerseits Fangbeschränkung und Schonflächen gefordert werden,  andererseits dagegen Sturm gelaufen wird.
Was die Fischerei in den Bodden angeht: als Segler, der dort gern Urlaub macht, habe ich den Eindruck,  es geht zurück.  Vor 8 Jahren standen die Netzgirlanden m.E. dichter. Es sind weniger Kutter. Die Fischer werden älter. Nachwuchs gibt es in dem Beruf m.E. kaum.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Matthias_R schrieb:


> or 8 Jahren standen die Netzgirlanden m.E. dichter


Das würde sich dann auch mit den rückläufigen Anlandemengen der BF in den letzten Jahren decken.

Die höchsten Mengen der BF in den letzten 20 Jahren gab es laut Statistik zu Beginn bis Mitte der 2010er.

Eigene Erfahrungen habe ich nur von Anfang des Jahrtausends bis zu diesem Zeitraum. 

Die vielen  "Netzgirlanden" waren zwar mit ein Grund dafür, dass ich keine Touren mehr zu den Bodden unternehme, aber beileibe nicht der einzige.



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Ich empfinde es als befremdlich, wenn hier im Board einerseits Fangbeschränkung und Schonflächen gefordert werden, andererseits dagegen Sturm gelaufen wird.



Ist doch völlig normal, dass es eine Meinungsvielfalt gibt.

Ich habe zwar eine eigene Meinung zu der Sache, aber die muss weder eine unumstößliche Tatsache sein noch von anderen boardies geteilt werden.  Wenn plötzlich alle boardies hier kritiklos die Meinung bestimmter Social-Media-Meinungsmacher übernehmen würden, fände ich das bedenklicher.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Januar 2021)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Ich empfinde es als befremdlich,  wenn hier im Board einerseits Fangbeschränkung und Schonflächen gefordert werden,  andererseits dagegen Sturm gelaufen wird.



Ich denke, hier reden die Leute aneinander vorbei. Es fahren doch (im Gegensatz zur Dorschangelei) immer weniger Leute an den Bodden, um einen dicken Hecht mit nach Hause zu nehmen, sondern um ihn zu fangen und nach einem coolen Foto wieder schwimmen zu lassen.

Die junge Generation angelt kaum noch mit Verwertungsabsicht. Ich habe gerade für meinen Verein die Entnahmeauswertung für die mittelfränkischen Verbandsgewässer gemacht. Nur bei jedem 10. Besuch wurde ein Fisch entnommen, Tendenz steigend. Die Forderung der Boddenangler dürfte also zu großen Teilen darin bestehen, die Entnahme-Quoten zu reduzieren und nicht darin, den Zugang für Angler zu beschränken. 

Dass dies mit der deutschen Tierschutz-Philosophie kollidiert, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Das ändert aber nichts an der Realität.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich denke, hier reden die Leute aneinander vorbei



Hast Du schonmal einen Blick in die Fischkisten oder ins Schlachthaus geworfen, wenn die Mietbootflotten in den Hafen einlaufen?
Bei 30 - 40 Mietbooten, meist mehrfach besetzt, kommt da auch schon was zusammen.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> sondern um ihn zu fangen und nach einem coolen Foto wieder schwimmen zu lassen.


und die glauben wahrscheinlich auch, dass die dann alle beim nächsten Laichtermin wieder antreten.

Wenn man sich mehr auf die Minimierung der Hakmortalität konzentriert als auf die Optimierung des Fangfotos, kann man diesem Ziel allerdings schon relativ nahe kommen.  

Für ein erfolgreiches Bestandsmanagement kommt es u.a. darauf an, ob genügend Laichfische die Laichgründe erreichen und sich dort erfolgreich fortpflanzen. Und ein kompetenter Wissenschaftler wie Herr Arlinghaus wird schon in der Lage sein, verschiedene Einflussfaktoren zu ermitteln und einzuschätzen.

Einseitige Schuldzuweisungen wird es da sicher nicht geben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Februar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> und die glauben wahrscheinlich auch, dass die dann alle beim nächsten Laichtermin wieder antreten.
> 
> Wenn man sich mehr auf die Minimierung der Hakmortalität konzentriert als auf die Optimierung des Fangfotos, kann man diesem Ziel allerdings schon relativ nahe kommen.



Die Zahl verangelter Hechte liegt beim Angeln mit Kunstködern erfahrungsgemäß unter 15%. Wir reden hier nicht vom Zander.
Schweden zeigt, wie gezieltes Großhecht-Management geht. Stichtwort Entnahmefenster.


----------



## fishhawk (1. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Zahl verangelter Hechte liegt beim Angeln mit Kunstködern erfahrungsgemäß unter 15%.


Also bei 15% würden bei mir aber alle Alarmglocken klingen.  

Wenn das so stimmen würde, wäre das in Tat ein Armutszeugnis für die Angler und ein ein Kontrapunkt gegen Entnahmefenster.
 Hochgerechnet auf die Anzahl der Anglerfänge an den Bodden ergäbe das ja massive absolute Zahlen.

Wenn man entsprechende Studien aus Nordamerika zu Rate zieht. lässt sich bei hechtartigen Fischen m.W. die Stereberate durch entsprechendes Verhalten auf Werte weit unter 5% senken.

Wenn also Entnahmefenster eingeführt würden, wäre da ne entsprechende Schulung der Angler und Guides sicher nicht verkehrt.  Auch um die allfälligen Anzeigen der Tierrechtler etwas einzudämmen.

In Schweden hab ich noch nie auf Hecht geangelt und weiß demzufolge nicht, was dort state of the art beim Umgang mit Hechten ist.
In manchen Gegenden wurden die aber früher im Frühjahr im Flachwasser/beim Laichen erschossen und entsorgt. Aber das war im Binnenland und im letzten Jahrhundert.

Wie sich die Bestände im Brackwasser entwickelt haben und welche Bewitschaftungsmaßnahmen sich dort wie ausgewirkt haben, wäre natürlich interessant zu erfahren. Die Schärenhechte dürften mit den Bodenhechten ja evtl. einige Gemeinsamkeiten haben.  1:1 übertragen lässt sich sowas aber natürlich nie.
.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Februar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also bei 15% würden bei mir aber alle Alarmglocken klingen.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

seit drei Jahren fischt mein Sohn nur noch widerhakenlos auf Hecht, er sagt, dass er dadurch im Drill kaum mehr Fische verliert als mit Widerhaken. Er denkt, dass er von seinen 150 bis 200 Hechten im Jahr vielleicht 3-5 mehr verliert als früher und das Ablösen ist halt doch bedeutend einfacher und schonender und die Verlustquote ist unerheblich. Früher nahm er so 6-8 Hechte mit, die stärker verletzt waren, was auch in etwa seiner jährlichen Entnahmequote entspricht. Im letzten Jahr war es gerade mal ein einziger, der stärker verletzt war. 15 % halte ich beim Hecht auch für ziemlich hoch. Bei meinen bescheidenen ca. 30 Hechten im Jahr sind es 1-2 welche ich wegen stärkerer Verletzung entnehme, außer nochmal so rund 5-6 zum Gebrauch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Februar 2021)

In puncto Hakmortalität kann man z. B. auch was tun, indem man kleine(re) Gummis nicht mit kiemen-zerfetzenden Stingern vollpflastert.

Und allgemein auf ein zuverlässiges Gesamtsystem achtet, um Abrisse mit Köder möglichst zu vermeiden (vernünftige Kleinteile verwenden, schadhafte Stahlvorfächer sofort austauschen, ausreichend lange Stahlvorfächer und starke sowie sinnvoll aufgebaute Stinger einsetzen, nicht zu leicht an Hindernissen fischen usw.).

Langwieriges Hakenlösen-Fummeln durch zu schwaches/schrottiges/kurzes Lösewerkzeug kommt auch nicht gut.

Zudem sollte die Drillzeit möglichst kurz gehalten werden (vor allem bei Wärme).

Beim Köfi-Angeln möglichst Schnellanschlags-Systeme verwenden und nicht ewig schlucken lassen.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Februar 2021)

Der Boddenfischer räumt ein paar Tonnen Laichhechte ab und der bayrische Vereinspräsi ruft nach Fangfenstern, die dann natürlich nur von Anglern einzuhalten sind?
Manches muss man nicht verstehen?
Flagellantentum ist das!

Jürgen


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2021)




----------



## Taxidermist (1. Februar 2021)

@gründler, was ist das, ein 45Min. Video und nicht der geringste Kommentar dazu?
Ach komm, wenigstens etwas Kryptisches, wie sonst üblicherweise?
Muss man sich das jetzt ansehen, wenn man keine flächendeckenden Fangfenster mag, um sich wegen ein paar Berufsfischern, als Anglerschaft schön tief zu bücken?
Gibs zu, du lachst dich doch insgeheim kaputt über die doofen Angler!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (2. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass ein Dramatisierung von Einzelfällen nicht zielführend ist.  Solche manipulativen Social-Media-Meldungen tragen da sicher nicht zur Versachlichung bei.

Entscheidend ist die Kombination aller Einflussgrößen auf die Bestände.

Und da gereichen die Forschungen des Projekts Boddenhecht den Anglern m.E. nicht unbedingt zum Vorteil.

Natürlich geht mir auch nicht unbedingt das Herz auf, wenn ich Fischkisten voller Laichhechte sehe,  aber solange das legal und Rahmen ist, werde ich das tolerieren.  

Erweiterte Schongebeite, längere  Schonzeiten, Entnahmefenster, Fangquoten etc. sind alles Maßnahmen, die Raum stehen.

Was dann umgesetzt wird, ist eine politische Entscheidung.

Wenn die Berufsfischer feste Fangquoten zugewiesen bekämen, könnten die ja z.B. von Anglern aufgekauft werden.

Wurde m.W. so in Irland bei Lachsquoten schon gemacht.  Da haben beide Seiten was davon.

Wenn alle Seiten so weiter machen bisher, wird sich wahrscheinlich nichts verbessern.


----------

